# French terrorist attacks



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-34814203

religion of peace


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Those pieces of s**t have nothing to do with religion.

They're the trash of this world, they must die suffering. Stop.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

F*ucking Christian fundamentalists, they are always at it.

Sh1t no, how strange looks like a Muslim.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Be careful, this may escalate into "it" being racial :whistling:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

f**kers, I'm due to go Disneyland Paris next year.

Thoughts go out to the victims, hope the police catch up with the cowards.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Who did it and why?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm far from racist, but I think every ****in Muslim should be controlled in some way...

I mean, if I was Muslim and a good person as 99% (or more) of them are I would be more than happy to help the cause and be controlled in some way for a safer country.

I know it's a bit racist, although imo religions are created by men and should not be respected in any way as yoh choose your religion and no one oblige you.

It's your ****in idea, you're not born like that!

There are crazy Muslims? Every Muslim must be controlled, you don't want to be controlled? Don't be Muslim. Simple.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> I'm far from racist, but I think every ****in Muslim should be controlled in some way...
> 
> I mean, if I was Muslim and a good person as 99% (or more) of them are I would be more than happy to help the cause and be controlled in some way for a safer country.
> 
> ...


Was this attack in Paris by Muslims?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> *I'm far from racist,* but I think every ****in Muslim should be controlled in some way...
> 
> I mean, if I was Muslim and a good person as 99% (or more) of them are I would be more than happy to help the cause and be controlled in some way for a safer country.
> 
> ...


Make your mind up.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Was this attack in Paris by Muslims?


of course mate. I have a lot of muslim friends and I respect anyone, but either we die or we do something although it seems racist... Even if I think "Muslim" has nothing to do with race....


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Make your mind up.


come on mate... I mean in general ii'm antiracist and in fact "Muslim" is not a "race" (I wouldn't want to say race, but I'm not English and I don't know how to say)... It is a religious concept, this is why, although it may sound racist, IMO, it is not.

CChoose:

1) we die

2) we do something drastic


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Every thread started like this resorts to demonising millions for the actions of a few.

Thoughts out to the victims.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

And that Russian plane last week. s**t is going to majorly hit the fan soon.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Every thread started like this resorts to demonising millions for the actions of a few.
> 
> Thoughts out to the victims.


imo muslim are as every other religious people. They are as everyone. The problem is some Muslim are crazy, what do you do? Imo controlling every Muslim in some way and track the suspects is a way... No one tell you to be Muslim, if you want to openly be one , you gotta accept what comes with it... If you have nothing to hihide i don't think you'll have problems


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

This is still breaking:

Live updates:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/world-europe-34815972

This is going to be big. Feel sorry for the people caught up in this.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Shooting reported at a shopping centre now - multiple attacks.


----------



## axh819 (Jun 7, 2015)

Blaming a religious group that spans 1.2billion people for the acts of max tens of thousands is ignorant, so let's not have that resorted to.

Not any different from claiming all the Irish in the past were terrorists, or blaming all American Christians for the KKK...


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Poor f**kers, looks like it could be the worst attack in a long while. Won't stop Hollande and Merkel welcoming every waif and stray from Iraq/Syria though.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

AgoSte said:


> come on mate... I mean in general ii'm antiracist and in fact "Muslim" is not a "race" (I wouldn't want to say race, but I'm not English and I don't know how to say)... It is a religious concept, this is why, although it may sound racist, IMO, it is not.
> 
> CChoose:
> 
> ...


where are you from? And no matter how you paint the picture, your the most racist person in this thread... No ifs no buts...

controlling Muslims... What an excellent idea... Shall we put them in camps and make them work and sleep? i think you need to look up what racism consists of... Oh wait just look at your own stunning example...

rip those that have lost there lives to the useless wastes of DNA that did this!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

It's the 100 hostages I fear for at the minute if that's true.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

So where is the proof that Muslims did it?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The vast majority of Muslims aren't terrorists, but all the recent terrorist attacks seem to be by Muslims.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Fans at the France v Germany are being kept on the pitch due to explosions nearby. FML. Horrible.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

EpicSquats said:


> So where is the proof that Muslims did it?


There is none.

Yet


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> imo muslim are as every other religious people. They are as everyone. The problem is some Muslim are crazy, what do you do? Imo controlling every Muslim in some way and track the suspects is a way... No one tell you to be Muslim, if you want to openly be one , you gotta accept what comes with it... If you have nothing to hihide i don't think you'll have problems


they did the same with Jews in Nazi Germany.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

dumdum said:


> where are you from? And no matter how you paint the picture, your the most racist person in this thread... No ifs no buts...
> 
> controlling Muslims... What an excellent idea... Shall we put them in camps and make them work and sleep? i think you need to look up what racism consists of... Oh wait just look at your own stunning example...
> 
> rip those that have lost there lives to the useless wastes of DNA that did this!


i mean in Paris, not in all the world and I mean control them as other EU countries are doing... Seeing their past and what they've done and where they come from and if they're suspect, go deeper and see what they do until you're not sure they're 100% right.

And mate, just so you know... If I'm racist, OK... I am... I have no problem with that...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> come on mate... I mean in general ii'm antiracist and in fact "Muslim" is not a "race" (I wouldn't want to say race, but I'm not English and I don't know how to say)... It is a religious concept, this is why, although it may sound racist, IMO, it is not.
> 
> CChoose:
> 
> ...


Just pulling your leg, I understand what you mean.

I dont mind people being muslim, as long as they dont mind me not being.

With radicals, this isnt the case.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Test-e said:


> they did the same with Jews in Nazi Germany.


i explained bettwr what I mean with "control"... Look st my post. I have jewish friends and muslim friends... If i was raciat they orobably wouldnt be my friendsettw


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dumdum said:


> where are you from? And no matter how you paint the picture, *your the most racist person in this thread.*.. No ifs no buts...
> 
> controlling Muslims... What an excellent idea... Shall we put them in camps and make them work and sleep? i think you need to look up what racism consists of... Oh wait just look at your own stunning example...
> 
> rip those that have lost there lives to the useless wastes of DNA that did this!


Muslim isnt a race, so no, his comments dont make him racist.

Go and read the Britain First thread.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Just pulling your leg, I understand what you mean.
> 
> I dont mind people being muslim, as long as they dont mind me not being.
> 
> With radicals, this isnt the case.


no it's the fact i'm not aable to write that make me seem racist... I explained what I mean with control... And honestly I don't even give a f**k if someone think I'm racist...


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> So where is the proof that Muslims did it?


I haven't found any mention of the attackers on any news source. Someone upthread suggested it. It's pretty likely, but I don't think confirmed.

Yet.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Varg said:


> I haven't found any mention of the attackers on any news source. Someone upthread suggested it. It's pretty likely, but I don't think confirmed.
> 
> Yet.


From the BBC news website:

French journalist Erwan Desplanques says a friend who was able to escape from the Bataclan concert venue has told him there were five or six gunmen there and they mentioned Syria during their attack. Bodies were seen lying on the ground.

There were several gunshots over five minutes, he says.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Until it is confirmed the attacks were carried out by Muslims I will stay open minded about it. Nothing annoys me more than people jumping to conclusions and going off on one.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

France has just shut all it's borders.

Suicide bomb attack outside the stade de France.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> But extra security is for greater safety of the majority. Hence why after 911 airports ect took a more stringent approach to safety.
> 
> I don't think it's in bad taste to have greater security imposed on a certain group. I would understand extra scrutiny imposed on Irish citizens if a few were bombing, shooting and attacking civilians


You can't sell extra security for one group of people to the masses. Even if you were right, it wouldn't wash in reality and would be far too controversial for any mainstream party to condone.

As for extra security for the Irish, my grandad came here and on most doors were written no blacks no Irish no dogs - talk about stigma.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

EpicSquats said:


> Until it is confirmed the attacks were carried out by Muslims I will stay open minded about it. Nothing annoys me more than people jumping to conclusions and going off on one.


Very noble!


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plus, guys, someone have to say it, so I'll do it, so the well-thinking f**kers can insult me.

French country has been ****in dumb, like the dumbest they could have ever been.

They brought in an incredible amount of foreign people (is it foreign an adjective also for people?) in without knowing who they were, what they do, where they come from... They treated them as s**t, excluding them and practically segregating them in the banlieu...

They did nothing after charlie Hebdo...

Now they are surprised? What the f**k Holland? You're all mother****ing dumb...

I feel really bad for those people killed because of a stupid country and a stupid religion which I don't even consider "Islamism"... Islamism is the real religion, those people who kill in name of god are not muslims


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

EpicSquats said:


> Until it is confirmed the attacks were carried out by Muslims I will stay open minded about it. Nothing annoys me more than people jumping to conclusions and going off on one.


Well done you


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> France has just shut all it's borders.
> 
> *Suicide bomb attack *outside the stade de France.


Now lets see, who uses that type of attack?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Test-e said:


> You can't sell extra security for one group of people to the masses. Even if you were right, it wouldn't wash in reality and would be far too controversial for any mainstream party to condone.
> 
> As for extra security for the Irish, my grandad came here and on most doors were written no blacks no Irish no dogs - talk about stigma.


mate what every one is meaning with extra security and me with controlling is that the government sshould look at the life of a lot of people and see who they are and if they're suspect, if they're not, leave them alone...

Control in English has a different meaning than "ccontrollare" in Italian... I meant something like "look at the life"



banzi said:


> Now lets see, who uses that type of attack?


it's the racist mate... Racist ****in people like me do that!!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

banzi said:


> Now lets see, who uses that type of attack?


Yeah, I know mate - but I hate it when people jump to conclusions


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Very noble!


I'm the forum liberal, I hold myself to a higher standard than others. Excuse me while I read the independent and drink my carefully selected white wine.....from Waitrose.



> Well done you


Come on, it could have been those atheist fvckers for all we know.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I will wager David Ickes forum is already saying its the CIA.

Edit: I wish I hadn't gone and looked

http://forum.davidicke.com/showthread.php?s=51c55bcd8cc76946da0b627b7f22a78a&t=301726


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> Now lets see, who uses that type of attack?


I'd happily place money on who the culprits are, I just wondered if it was confirmed yet.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

EpicSquats said:


> I'm the forum liberal, I hold myself to a higher standard than others. Excuse me while I read the independent and drink my carefully selected white wine.....from Waitrose.
> 
> Come on, it could have been those atheist fvckers for all we know.


My money is on the Buddhists


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

How's it racist is Islam is a religion :confused1:


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> My money is on the Buddhists


what an idiot. Clearly the scientologists


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

banzi said:


> Now lets see, who uses that type of attack


japanese kamikaze pilots?

i knew those japs had been planning something, been far too quiet for too long


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Obama has spoken publicly about it, why hasn't Cameron? We need some clarity on the British security level, should be increased and our borders also closed seeing as it's right on our doorstep


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Phil. said:


> Obama has spoken publicly about it, why hasn't Cameron? We need some clarity on the British security level, should be increased *and our borders also closed *seeing as it's right on our doorstep


that ships sailed mate.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The West sticks it's nose into the Middle East's business while at the same time allowing millions of people from the Middle east to come and live in the West. Of course you're going to have p1ssed off Middle Easterners wanting pay back. Absolutely idiotic policy by our governments, it's almost as if they want this type of thing to happen.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

What an age we live in - already on youtube


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

it's obvious who did it

france were beating gemany 2-0 just before the first attack happened

after solving the european financial crisis the power has clearly gone to angela merkel's head

fulling expect her to be giving a rally type speach from a big balcony tomorrow wearing a charlie chaplin hat


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

banzi said:


> that ships sailed mate.


true that. Think half of us were too naive with the refugee crisis after the image of that little boy drowning - myself included. But fvck it, we need to look after our own. I'm not saying fvck the rest of the world, but priority has to be our national security surely?

the so called super powers of the west are being run over by a few [email protected] with guns.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> The West sticks it's nose into the Middle East's business while at the same time allowing millions of people from the Middle east to come and live in the West. Of course you're going to have p1ssed off Middle Easterners wanting pay back. Absolutely idiotic policy by our governments, it's almost as if they want this type of thing to happen.


If Islam and the Middle East is so great why do they want to come here in the first place? Why can't they just stay where they want to be and murder each other?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Irondan said:


> *If Islam and the Middle East is so great why do they want to come here in the first place? *Why can't they just stay where they want to be and murder each other?


To expand the nation of Islam.

Jeez, its not rocket science.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> To expand the nation of Islam.
> 
> Jeez, its not rocket science.


Yeah, and that is part of the reason these attacks occur, they want to scare people into becoming Muslim.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

just when we'd killed jihadi john and i thought it was finally all over something like this goes and happends


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> To expand the nation of Islam.
> 
> Jeez, its not rocket science.


Yeah, and that is part of the reason these attacks occur, they want to scare people into becoming Muslim.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Irondan said:


> If Islam and the Middle East is so great why do they want to come here in the first place? Why can't they just stay where they want to be and murder each other?


Women in short skirts and Burger King I reckon.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

workinprogress1 said:


> just when we'd killed jihadi john and i thought it was finally all over something like this goes and happends


he was Only an executioner mate, just a small cog unfortunately.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> To expand the nation of Islam.
> 
> Jeez, its not rocket science.


Don't believe in a pretend deity and have a rational mind, so it is different to rocket science as that exists.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

TWO suicide bombs and another explosion outside the stadium have been confirmed now. I've never seen anything like this - got to give it to them, they are breaking new ground tonight. cu**s.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It's all fake according to the David Icke forum. :lol:


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

everyone's assuming these attacks are connected

maybe the chef had been serving overcooked food all night and the band were just a b1t s**t

there's only so many burned servings of escargot and out of tune thrash metal guitar solos you can take before you finally snap


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smitch said:


> It's all fake according to the David Icke forum. :lol:


Yep, false flag to create a police state.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Islamic state supporters have been celebrating. Dirty fuuckers. I think we are all ****ed. That big flood of refugees a while ago has sent some terrorists through aswell. We need guns. Like the Americans. Shoot a few schools up and then we can protect ourselves


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

banzi said:


> Now lets see, who uses that type of attack?


Aye, FFS, them bloody Welsh lot kicking off again!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

5 explosions now at the music venue. Not sure if it's special forces going in or if it's something else.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Firstly, before jumping to conclusions it doesn't say muslims did it but will probably appear so.

However, these so called muslims are anything but. In any Abrahamic religion it is not allowed to kill another especially innocent civilians. These are the acts of terrorists who know non religion & certainly not a thought of other muslims. As said theres over 1 billion muslims, these idiots whatever religion they follow who claim to be muslims make up 0.1% of the overall total.

I still can't get my head around why people would do such a thing if it is in relation to Islamic state taking revenge when it will only serve to fuel the fire and create more hate towards everyday muslims.

RIP to the victims


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Killing the hostages one by one of you believe social media, ****ed up night.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

It's the results of the western being too soft. By allowing mass migration throughout a whole continent, the minor few that are extremists have an easy route in. I'm not saying migration needs to stop, but it needs better security screening and not having hundreds of thousands walking from country to country.

That goes for us emigrating too, for example Jihadi John. If these people aren't contained, then we're all guilty of allowing these things to happen


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Killing the hostages one by one of you believe social media, ****ed up night.


yep

it certainly is a fcuked up night when people start believing social media


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

workinprogress1 said:


> yep
> 
> it certainly is a fcuked up night when people start believing social media


hope I'm wrong but that's what CNN and itv are reporting.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

ban ki-moon has demanded the immediate release of the hostages in bataclan theartre

well that's one less situation for the french authorities to worry about


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Gary29 said:


> hope I'm wrong but that's what CNN and itv are reporting.





NoGutsNoGlory said:


> 5 explosions now at the music venue. Not sure if it's special forces going in or if it's something else.


Confirmed on sky news that special forces have gone in - not hanging around so unfortunately looks like you were right.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> *Confirmed on sky news that special forces have gone in* - not hanging around so unfortunately looks like you were right.


We would have still been sending in tea and biscuits.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

workinprogress1 said:


> ban ki-moon has demanded the immediate release of the hostages in bataclan theartre
> 
> well that's one less situation for the french authorities to worry about


Haha - I thought you were taking the piss, but it's just been mentioned on Sky news. FFS. 

Two hostage takers killed at the theatre. Operation over - bosh!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm fundamentally a sex addict as some of you may know, but I took time out of my day today to pay my respects to the French.

I shoved a baguette up my arse.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> I'm fundamentally a sex addict as some of you may know, but I took time out of my day today to pay my respects to the French.
> 
> I shoved a baguette up my arse.


But was it really necessary to eat it after?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

workinprogress1 said:


> ban ki-moon has demanded the immediate release of the hostages in bataclan theartre
> 
> well that's one less situation for the french authorities to worry about


lmao that spineless piece of s**t send him in there with a gun


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> But was it really necessary to eat it after?


I gave it to my neighbour, fat ****er will eat anything as long as it's free


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Some bad numbers coming out of that theatre 

No wonder they went in quick.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

100 dead, fu**ing madness.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

More Muslims more problems, this is what tolerant Europe wanted.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

scumbags and cowards the whole lot of those radicals, there not muslims. they are nothing but sick sadistic pieces of s**t individuals. using religion as an excuse to cause grief and pain to innocent individuals, and all for what? so they themselves will be fu**ing dead also. zero accomplished on there part, all this will do for them is more bigots and hate towards innocent muslims that do not condone such disgusting inhumane cowardly acts.

really fu**ing boils my blood.


----------



## tidyboythfc (Nov 5, 2015)

shittttttttt, what have a missed? Peace be with you


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> scumbags and cowards the whole lot of those radicals, there not muslims. they are nothing but sick sadistic pieces of s**t individuals. using religion as an excuse to cause grief and pain to innocent individuals, and all for what? so they themselves will be fu**ing dead also. zero accomplished on there part, all this will do for them is more bigots and hate towards innocent muslims that do not condone such disgusting inhumane cowardly acts.
> 
> really fu**ing boils my blood.


100% agree. One of my good friends is Muslim & I hate the thought of her feeling like she is tarred with the same brush which is inevitable. Absolutely hate the horrible bstards & would not think twice if I had the chance to kill one of them. They aren't human beings.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

as a human i can offer nothing but my condolences to the families of the people who lost their lives tonight .

as a Muslim i do not feel obliged to defend myself as i was doing normal people stuff like i normally do whilst this incident took place .

maybe if our government did not feel the need to pretend to play the mother teresa part we wouldn't be forced to let all these people in ?? that sounds so wrong but i mean it in the nicest way possible ! we go over there make things worst for the people living there , force our soldiers to put their lives and their families mental health at risk and then expect the locals to just silently die . what would you do if the man who looked like you wanted to kill you and the man who was suppose to protect you got your home blown off in the process of protecting you

it took us a while to evolve ! you cant expect people with the technology of 1850 to pretend to be a sanctimonious pr1ck from year 2015

yes it is not racist to talk shyt about islam or muslims but what about me ? i haven't done anything wrong and i am a muslim (sort of )

i say let them do what ever they want to do in their land and leave them to it , like saudi arabia has , does and will for the coming years .

finally , there are genuine people out there in need of our help , the refugee crisis is real . more Muslims like me who just pray once a decade die at the hands of these terrorist than anyone other group !


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Was this attack in Paris by Muslims?


well it wasn't by f**k*ng smurfs was it, it's not even jumping the gun anymore as to guess it was Muslims


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

As said above. Let them have their s**t hole of a country. No one goes in no one goes out sort of like North Korea let them get on with it, bunch of idiots

and be happy David Cameron is In charge and not Jeremy corben


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Zeig heil ein nazi rothchilds.

Zeig heil ein nazi Bilderberg

You are mentally inferior to us and can't run your nation's properly. For your sake and ours we will abolish your government and replace it with a New World Order. This has taken a long time but with much bloodshed it will be for a good cause. We have placed our agents everywhere. We have control of the media, we use it for propaganda to advance our plans. We start fights against different races, classes and religions. We will abolish all rights and freedoms, except the right of force by us. People will be sacrificed. We will eliminate religion and replace it with science and materialism. We control the education system to spread deception and destroy intellect. We rewrite history to our benefit. We create entertaining distractions to corrupt minds with filth and perversion. We have taken control of the majority of the gold, we manipulate it to create recessions and depressions. This keeps the masses in perpetual labour and poverty.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Thank f**k the muslims came alone to take the heat off us Catholics and Protestants for the years of bloodshed in Ireland where we were discriminated against... oh no wait, we weren't


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> More Muslims more problems, this is what tolerant Europe wanted.


lmao


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> 100% agree. One of my good friends is Muslim & I hate the thought of her feeling like she is tarred with the same brush which is inevitable. Absolutely hate the horrible bstards & would not think twice if I had the chance to kill one of them. They aren't human beings.


the Muslims I know of don't really follow Islam closely at all and seem nice. It's the ones that follow it obsessively that need an eye kept on 'em


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Was this attack in Paris by Muslims?


anyone who sees a child rapist as their ideal man and prophet is a fu**ing loon and cant b trusted..you read the quaran and its just pieces of other religious texts stolen put together and then added to to make it a perverted book of male conviniences..open admit wecwill ask all other religions nicely to convert at first but there is no place for thrm on earth if they say no..and all othrr religions are our brothers until thet refuse...anyone who follows the quaran fully is a fcking psychopath andcneeds shooting. .ppl call terrorist extremist. .they are not..they are simple the most muslim according to thr quaran. ..the ones calling th extreme are watered dwm half assed muslims who will not answer u wenu question why they seeca child rapist as their ideal man....btw read parts of the hadith were momo the pedos wife aisha talks about her life..momo the pedo married her when she was six but did the decent thing and didn't "deflower" her or rather ****ed her brains out until she was nine


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

elliot1989 said:


> well it wasn't by f**k*ng smurfs was it, it's not even jumping the gun anymore as to guess it was Muslims


exactly plenty of algerian muzzys there or with easy access


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> 100% agree. One of my good friends is Muslim & I hate the thought of her feeling like she is tarred with the same brush which is inevitable. Absolutely hate the horrible bstards & would not think twice if I had the chance to kill one of them. They aren't human beings.


your friend likely calls the terrorist s radicals or extremist. ..but they arent...they are the ones who follow the quaran most seriously and live by it the most...ur friend is a watered dwn..british domesticated half assed muslim wjo likrly only even bothers to read quaran because she feels she has to for family reasons. ..ask her if she sees prophet momo thr pedo as her ideal man like a good muslim should. .better still askbher parents watch them either squirm or prove how british and un.muslim they've become


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> scumbags and cowards the whole lot of those radicals, there not muslims. they are nothing but sick sadistic pieces of s**t individuals. using religion as an excuse to cause grief and pain to innocent individuals, and all for what? so they themselves will be fu**ing dead also. zero accomplished on there part, all this will do for them is more bigots and hate towards innocent muslims that do not condone such disgusting inhumane cowardly acts.
> 
> really fu**ing boils my blood.


except they are muslims..not extremist but the most dedicated who live by the quaran the cclosest.to watered dwn uk muslims they are radical but they are just being the intolerant savages the quaran wants them to be


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

AgoSte said:


> I'm far from racist, but I think every ****in Muslim should be controlled in some way...
> 
> I mean, if I was Muslim and a good person as 99% (or more) of them are I would be more than happy to help the cause and be controlled in some way for a safer country.
> 
> ...


Yeah every Muslim huh? so my partner should be controlled because of her 'choice' of religion, a religion she was born into?

Surely you could say that about every Israeli, every Somalian, every Russian and every Irishman like myself because they 'pose a risk', just because of an extreme few committing atrocities does not make them a risk to society. Why should Muslims be controlled as if they are not human and are our problem to control? There was a man who thought a certain group of people who posed a risk should be controlled, and that is what led to the holocaust.

Seeing as you think you are 99% good or better than Muslims, if a collective of people agreed to have people like you controlled for your farcical views would you agree to do it?

Shove your faux-racist nonsense where the sun doesn't shine. Go back to your UKIP friends.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

banzi said:


> Now lets see, who uses that type of attack?


The Vietnamese?


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

workinprogress1 said:


> japanese kamikaze pilots?
> 
> i knew those japs had been planning something, been far too quiet for too long


Beat me to it.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Patrickmh1 said:


> Yeah every Muslim huh? so my partner should be controlled because of her 'choice' of religion, a religion she was born into?
> 
> Surely you could say that about every Israeli, every Somalian, every Russian and every Irishman like myself because they 'pose a risk', just because of an extreme few committing atrocities does not make them a risk to society. Why should Muslims be controlled as if they are not human and are our problem to control? There was a man who thought a certain group of people who posed a risk should be controlled, and that is what led to the holocaust.
> 
> ...


the one committing terrorist attacks are not extremists. .they are the more decidated true followers of the quaran..ur wife is a watered dwn version..one who lives by some of the rules some of the time. .ask her if she sees momo tha rapist savage murderer as her ideal man and if shed allow your six year old daughter marry him...true islam is a disease..the quaran a book of male conveniences and hate ..only tolerant until refusal to commit to islam...british muslims arent true to their religion..just the parts they want to believe


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Scenario



















Which one of these two would be deemed as dangerous? And who would be deemed dangerous entering a bank?


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

testosquirrel said:


> the one committing terrorist attacks are not extremists. .they are the more decidated true followers of the quaran..ur wife is a watered dwn version..one who lives by some of the rules some of the time. .ask her if she sees momo tha rapist savage murderer as her ideal man and if shed allow your six year old daughter marry him...true islam is a disease..the quaran a book of male conveniences and hate ..only tolerant until refusal to commit to islam...british muslims arent true to their religion..just the parts they want to believe


"if any one killed a person, it would be as if he killed the whole of mankind; and if any one saved a life, it would be as if he saved the life of the whole of mankind&#8230;" - The Holy Quran (Chapter Five, Verse 32)

Yes it certainly seems that these "more dedicated true followers" are far from just that. Allah, God or whichever diety/ies you follow will denounce such acts of murder.

What has caused you to feel so much hatred in your heart?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Patrickmh1 said:


> "if any one killed a person, it would be as if he killed the whole of mankind; and if any one saved a life, it would be as if he saved the life of the whole of mankind&#8230;" - The Holy Quran (Chapter Five, Verse 32)
> 
> Yes it certainly seems that these "more dedicated true followers" are far from just that. Allah, God or whichever diety/ies you follow will denounce such acts of murder.
> 
> What has caused you to feel so much hatred in your heart?


lol take that nonsense and shove it up your ass. The pieces of shits were shouting "allahu Akbar" whilst carrying out the murders.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Why Paris though? Is it a soft target maybe. I'd understand them taking the fight to the USA or Russia but France seems an odd choice.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The truth about Islam from an ex Muslim


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Patrickmh1 said:


> Yeah every Muslim huh? so my partner should be controlled because of her 'choice' of religion, a religion she was born into?
> 
> Surely you could say that about every Israeli, every Somalian, every Russian and every Irishman like myself because they 'pose a risk', just because of an extreme few committing atrocities does not make them a risk to society. Why should Muslims be controlled as if they are not human and are our problem to control? There was a man who thought a certain group of people who posed a risk should be controlled, and that is what led to the holocaust.
> 
> ...


what? I won't even answer to this... A lot of assumptions based on nothing...

PPlus no one tell you to be Muslim.... It's a way you want to live


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plus, come on... How can you trust someone who believes in the supernatural? (Religions in general)


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Test-e said:


> Every thread started like this resorts to demonising millions for the actions of a few.
> 
> Thoughts out to the victims.


you think this is another isolated incident?


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

MrM said:


> Why Paris though? Is it a soft target maybe. I'd understand them taking the fight to the USA or Russia but France seems an odd choice.


largest Muslim population in Europe, traditional links with North Africa, France are heavily involved in the war on terror and there seems to be a s**t load of pissed of French Muslims.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

AgoSte said:


> Plus, come on... How can you trust someone who believes in the supernatural? (Religions in general)


This .,...... It's about time we started to take the belief in spirits less seriously and stopped giving religious groups special consideration.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Fbmmofo said:


> largest Muslim population in Europe, traditional links with North Africa, France are heavily involved in the war on terror and there seems to be a s**t load of pissed of French Muslims.


Should've colonised christian countries like we did!

Muslims on the whole are mostly fine but I think we have to understand that if just one percent believe that there is part of the qu'ran telling them to carry out these attacks then you have a hell of a lot of people that hold dangerous views. And it's probably a lot lot more than one percent.

So regardless of what muslim scholar comes on TV with a tedious reason that the religion is peaceful, it doesn't matter if so many people are not taking the book this way and feel they are given a license to kill non-Muslims, therefore these peaceful muslims need to stop telling us their religion is peaceful and focus more on the own.

In our country I believe that the muslims are not doing enough. I have a muslim friend from London, I hate to go anecdotal but I think i'm right, I said have you seen any extremists trying to radicalise people? he said yes so I asked what he does when he sees them, he said he just tries to stay out of their way.

So if I was at church and someone was trying to get me to join a crusade, would I stay out of his way? would the vicar? no, he'd be told he's a madman, an idiot, and he would have a barrage of opposition. I just don't think that muslims are doing the same in their mosques, extremism is being led fester.

What needs to be done is the muslim council of britain need to lead from the front, take a much harder stance of extremist views, they do not currently prohibit this. It needs some sort of reformation like christianity.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> you think this is another isolated incident?


Terrorism is a disgusting atrocity, and those who act in such a way are a special kind of ****ed up.

But to label vast swaves of people based on the actions of lunatics is farcical. I'm yet to know a Muslim who isn't disgusted & worried about what groups like isis claiming to fight for Islam - are doing to their faith.

No it certainly isn't isolated, but the route of the problem is terrorism and not a faith. You start to demonise the faith and you give the terrorists exactly what they need to convince more naive people into joining their fight.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Irondan said:


> F*ucking Christian fundamentalists, they are always at it.
> 
> Sh1t no, how strange looks like a Muslim.


most of the US military are christian, biggest bunch of terrorists on earth.

It's odd though how american Christians can wipe out half a country and nobody in the west sheds a tear, but when a few Muslims kill 100 people in the west we condemn all 1.6 million of them as to blame. Islam doesn't make people kill others, if it did, you would all be dead.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

testosquirrel said:


> except they are muslims..not extremist but the most dedicated who live by the quaran the cclosest.to watered dwn uk muslims they are radical but they are just being the intolerant savages the quaran wants them to be


so you can only be a propper christian if you own slaves and stone women to death? If you're nice instead you are just a watered down christian?


----------



## axh819 (Jun 7, 2015)

elliot1989 said:


> As said above. Let them have their s**t hole of a country. No one goes in no one goes out sort of like North Korea let them get on with it, bunch of idiots
> 
> and be happy David Cameron is In charge and not Jeremy corben


that's great mate.. Might have worked if you'd actually left them to it...

the west put saddam in and then invaded Iraq to take him away

the west put the taliban in to fight the Russians and then invaded Afghanistan to take them away.

the west attacked Libya to take gaddafi away

attacked Syria because they wanted rid of Assad and now they want to keep him in charge

there was one suicide attack in Pakistan and zero in Afghanistan before the organised attack that took place on September 11.

meddling in their business and creating instability is something that bush, Blair etc are specialists at



elliot1989 said:


> As said above. Let them have their s**t hole of a country. No one goes in no one goes out sort of like North Korea let them get on with it, bunch of idiots
> 
> and be happy David Cameron is In charge and not Jeremy corben


that's great mate.. Might have worked if you'd actually left them to it...

the west put saddam in and then invaded Iraq to take him away

the west put the taliban in to fight the Russians and then invaded Afghanistan to take them away.

the west attacked Libya to take gaddafi away

attacked Syria because they wanted rid of Assad and now they want to keep him in charge

there was one suicide attack in Pakistan and zero in Afghanistan before the organised attack that took place on September 11.

meddling in their business and creating instability is something that bush, Blair etc are specialists at


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> Should've colonised christian countries like we did!
> 
> Muslims on the whole are mostly fine but I think we have to understand that if just one percent believe that there is part of the qu'ran telling them to carry out these attacks then you have a hell of a lot of people that hold dangerous views. And it's probably a lot lot more than one percent.
> 
> ...


may I ask what you are doing to prevent the Christian terrorist attacks in Syria, and the middle east?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

My views on religion are fairly well documented on others threads, we shouldn't demonise Islam, we should demonise organised religion in all its forms! It is a disease that needs to be cured from our collective conscience, and we will never move forward as a race (the human race) until it is consigned to the history books


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> Should've colonised christian countries like we did!
> 
> Muslims on the whole are mostly fine but I think we have to understand that if just one percent believe that there is part of the qu'ran telling them to carry out these attacks then you have a hell of a lot of people that hold dangerous views. And it's probably a lot lot more than one percent.
> 
> ...


are you christian? Have you read the bible?

did you condemn other Christians because of the Irish "troubles" or because that bloke tried to cut someone's head off in north wales the other year or because of all the shootings by Christians in amercia? If a white British bloke kills someone should I have to publicly condemn him?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

When people start blowing each other up over a made up God it's time to squash religion.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Patrickmh1 said:


> Yeah every Muslim huh? so my partner should be controlled because of her 'choice' of religion, a religion she was born into?
> 
> Surely you could say that about every Israeli, every Somalian, every Russian and every Irishman like myself because they 'pose a risk', just because of an extreme few committing atrocities does not make them a risk to society. Why should Muslims be controlled as if they are not human and are our problem to control? There was a man who thought a certain group of people who posed a risk should be controlled, and that is what led to the holocaust.
> 
> ...


no point in arguing mate, some sheep are determined to let terrorism win and create division, mistrust, hatred and fear.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I see the usual blinkered view of PPL had been applied.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> may I ask what you are doing to prevent the Christian terrorist attacks in Syria, and the middle east?


I've not said a British muslim needs to go right to the heart of ISIS and stop it, they just need to quash religious extremism when they hear it themselves. Don't focus energy telling a British non-muslim that Islam is peaceful, focus energy on Muslims who believe in Jihad and convince them it is wrong when they see them in their mosques.

I am agnostic but go to church occasionally. Yeh I think it was a disgrace the Pope didn't condemn the I.R.A. Do you have to? no he would get locked up anyway, if you heard somebody coming out with a load of anti-muslim pro-christian stuff, i'm sure you would do. EDL/Britian first/BNP etc are generally frowned upon and we've never really had any organisation that has done much harm to muslims so on that front in Britain I think we do quite well.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.vox.com/2015/11/13/9732874/paris-attacks-syria-refugees


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Test-e said:


> Terrorism is a disgusting atrocity, and those who act in such a way are a special kind of ****ed up.
> 
> But to label vast swaves of people based on the actions of lunatics is farcical. I'm yet to know a Muslim who isn't disgusted & worried about what groups like isis claiming to fight for Islam - are doing to their faith.
> 
> No it certainly isn't isolated, but the route of the problem is terrorism and not a faith. You start to demonise the faith and you give the terrorists exactly what they need to convince more naive people into joining their fight.


As I say it doesn't matter what muslims say to you, you aren't the one posing risk, do those same disgusted muslims take a hardline stance in their mosques with the ones that harbour extremist views? or do they just let them be and bury their heads in the sand?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

xpower said:


> http://www.vox.com/2015/11/13/9732874/paris-attacks-syria-refugees


have people actually been blaming refugees or has that person just written that tweet on the assumption people have done?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ellisrimmer said:


> have people actually been blaming refugees or has that person just written that tweet on the assumption people have done?


 One of the "experts" the BBC had in as it was happening tried to point the listners in that direction too


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

..........................................

View attachment 116977


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

xpower said:


> ..........................................
> 
> View attachment 116977


what a shitty thing to make at this time.

Eye for an eye makes the world blind


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> As I say it doesn't matter what muslims say to you, you aren't the one posing risk, do those same disgusted muslims take a hardline stance in their mosques with the ones that harbour extremist views? or do they just let them be and bury their heads in the sand?


I don't know what they do outside my company, but they do have compassionate views on said issue.

Be foolish to whole heartedly assume either, no two people are the same and there's good reason millions of muslims are fleeing - it certainly isn't because they share the views of isis or the tyrannical Syrian government.


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> There is none.
> 
> Yet


Until they say it was Isis which was created by the cia, just like the al qaeda. This is just a way to control the masses. Put fear into the hearts of the people. Divide and conquer. Make the west hate the middle east and vice versa.


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> i mean in Paris, not in all the world and I mean control them as other EU countries are doing... Seeing their past and what they've done and where they come from and if they're suspect, go deeper and see what they do until you're not sure they're 100% right.
> 
> And mate, just so you know... If I'm racist, OK... I am... I have no problem with that...


You sound like nazi. Control the muslims? You mean carry passes like the jews did?


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

So the forum merge was with davidicke.com all this time


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

BTN BOY said:


> You sound like nazi. Control the muslims? You mean carry passes like the jews did?


ok


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

dmull86 said:


> Shoot a few schools up and then we can protect ourselves


Yeah that's what this country needs, a bloodbath in schools with plenty of young kids dead so the government will let us carry guns.

You fvcking idiot.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.wsj.com/articles/two-bombing-attacks-hit-beirut-suburb-1447348870?mod=e2fb

*Suicide Bombings Kill Dozens in Beirut Suburb*


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Test-e said:


> I don't know what they do outside my company, but they do have compassionate views on said issue.
> 
> Be foolish to whole heartedly assume either, no two people are the same and there's good reason millions of muslims are fleeing - it certainly isn't because they share the views of isis or the tyrannical Syrian government.


Obviously you don't know what they say but the leading body of muslims, the muslim council of britain are not playing ball with the government, they continually criticise national strategies and do not take a hard enough stance on extremists They are full of excuses, pick fault at ideas and are doing very little to stop extremism themselves http://www.mcb.org.uk/one-nation-counter-extremism-strategy-risks-fight-against-terrorism-191015/


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Obviously you don't know what they say but the leading body of muslims, the muslim council of britain are not playing ball with the government, they continually criticise national strategies and do not take a hard enough stance on extremists They are full of excuses, pick fault at ideas and are doing very little to stop extremism themselves http://www.mcb.org.uk/one-nation-counter-extremism-strategy-risks-fight-against-terrorism-191015/


You might argue it is the laziness of the government using such a group so as to only hear one voice to represent all muslims.

Extremism is a difficult issue to tackle. What would you do ?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

BTN BOY said:


> Until they say it was Isis which was created by the cia, just like the al qaeda. This is just a way to control the masses. Put fear into the hearts of the people. Divide and conquer. Make the west hate the middle east and vice versa.


No


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

*Cardinal Dolan: ISIS is Muslim like the IRA was Catholic*

http://www.cruxnow.com/church/2015/03/04/cardinal-dolan-isis-is-muslim-like-the-ira-was-catholic/


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

xpower said:


> http://www.vox.com/2015/11/13/9732874/paris-attacks-syria-refugees


Whilst it is early to speculate, that article/tweet is fu**ing laughably naive.

Not even the most gornless of left wing liberals would actually believe that ALL these 'refugees' are fleeing Isis. A fair few of them will similar ideals and some will be outright Isis supporters/foot soldiers. To believe anything is else is retarded and downright dangerous.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> Yeah every Muslim huh? so my partner should be controlled because of *her 'choice' of religion, a religion she was born into*?
> 
> Surely you could say that about every Israeli, every Somalian, every Russian and every Irishman like myself because they 'pose a risk', just because of an extreme few committing atrocities does not make them a risk to society. Why should Muslims be controlled as if they are not human and are our problem to control? There was a man who thought a certain group of people who posed a risk should be controlled, and that is what led to the holocaust.
> 
> ...


that makes no sense.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Test-e said:


> You might argue it is the laziness of the government using such a group so as to only hear one voice to represent all muslims.
> 
> Extremism is a difficult issue to tackle. What would you do ?


I'm sure they've talked to more than one

I can't do anything, the government can only appeal to these groups, the key lies within the religion itself-they need to drive extremism out themselves.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> most of the US military are christian, biggest bunch of terrorists on earth.
> 
> It's odd though how american Christians can wipe out half a country and nobody in the west sheds a tear, but when a few Muslims kill 100 people in the west we condemn all 1.6 million of them as to blame. Islam doesn't make people kill others, if it did, you would all be dead.


Go on mate, make excuses for them. Nice one.Sound like Anjem Choudhry.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Go on mate, make excuses for them. Nice one.


who am I making excuses for, with my facts?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> who am I making excuses for, with my facts?


U.S.A is a Christian nation, but their actions aren't in the name of Christianity.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> who am I making excuses for, with my facts?


It's always the same, terrorist attack and the first thing that comes out of some people's mouths is the west did this or that blah blah. It's an excuse. Dress it up as facts if you wish, but it's an excuse. It will be the same thing every IS sympathiser will be coming out with today.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> U.S.A is a Christian nation, but their actions aren't in the name of Christianity.


so if i were to bomb a load of churches in the name of atheism, would that make atheism a sect of terror?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

xpower said:


> I see the usual blinkered view of PPL had been applied.


Your husband know you're using his account again? Lol


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Anyone who thinks this has nothing to do with religion is an ignorant f**k! Anyone who thinks this is only to do with religion is also an ignorant f**k!

Islam needs its reformation but unfortunately that isn't going to happen any time soon. It is by far and away becoming the most destructive religion ever created by man (yes Christianity also ****ed s**t up big time) and it is followed and twisted by some of the most poorly educated people on the planet. That is just a recipe for disaster.

It's all well and good saying Muslims in this country or other countries are lovely people etc etc but 99% of them have the luxury of growing up and living in civilised modern democracies which do not stand for the backwards medieval behaviour. The people in the middle east dont have that luxury and are uneducated and brain washed, living in total ignorance; often manipulated by men using this brainwashing to their own ends.

As long as there is a religion that justifies killing and offers you virgins and a party in the afterlife there will be idiots willing to perform these atrocities. And as long as other countries have ****ed up foreign policies and profit from war they will give these idiots a reason.

"People of faith tend to argue that it is not faith itself but man's baser nature that inspires such violence. But, I take it to be self-evident that ordinary people cannot be moved to burn genial old scholars alive for blaspheming the Koran, or celebrate the violent deaths of their children, unless they believe some improbable things about the nature of the universe."
― Sam Harris, _ The End of Faith: Religion, Terror, and the Future of Reason _


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> so if i were to bomb a load of churches in the name of atheism, would that make atheism a sect of terror?


Yes of course it would


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Your husband know you're using his account again? Lol


 wifes at work :tongue:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> so if i were to bomb a load of churches in the name of atheism, would that make atheism a sect of terror?


I get what you are trying to say but Atheism is not a belief system so it is impossible to do something in the name of atheism. Atheism means non theist and that you dont believe...

If you bombed christian churches that would just mean you just didnt like christians.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

xpower said:


> wifes at work


Posting style is very similar


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> It's always the same, terrorist attack and the first thing that comes out of some people's mouths is the west did this or that blah blah. It's an excuse. Dress it up as facts if you wish, but it's an excuse. It will be the same thing every IS sympathiser will be coming out with today.


I dont sympathise with any person that takes the life of another without good reason. What an odd conclusion to make. And my comment was far from 'the first thing said'.

Again.. Who am I making excuses for by stating the obvious and not carpet blaming 1.6 billion people for the actions of a few?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Anyone who thinks this has nothing to do with religion is an ignorant f**k! Anyone who thinks this is only to do with religion is also an ignorant f**k!
> 
> Islam needs its reformation but unfortunately that isn't going to happen any time soon. It is by far and away becoming the most destructive religion ever created by man (yes Christianity also ****ed s**t up big time) and it is followed and twisted by some of the most poorly educated people on the planet. That is just a recipe for disaster.
> 
> ...


Some good points but I think this attack will be by french muslims who have lived their all their lives


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> Yes of course it would


lol. that's ridiculous mate.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> lol. that's ridiculous mate.


Why?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> Some good points but I think this attack will be by french muslims who have lived their all their lives


It could possibly be yes. And that is where Islam being a bit of a ****ed up religion comes in...


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> Why?


You cant bomb something in the name of nothing...  That just makes you a psychopath


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> I dont sympathise with any person that takes the life of another without good reason. What an odd conclusion to make. And my comment was far from 'the first thing said'.
> 
> Again.. Who am I making excuses for by stating the obvious and not carpet blaming 1.6 billion people for the actions of a few?


By bringing up the wests involvement it is attempting to give justification/reasoning for what has been done.

What is the OBVIOUS you have stated exactly?

If you look back through the thread there are very few who slated 'all' Muslims for what has happened, to do so is wrong. My only opinion on Islam is that those practising it in this country and others have to do more to expose extremists. I am from an area that has a huge Muslim community, and whilst some condone these terrorist attacks, many don't, many try to seek justification for it. There is none.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> Why?


because how is a belief structure to blame for actions that I decided to take? If that's the case I can single handedly make all religions terrorist organisations, I could convert to bhudism and kill in the name of bhudda. Then all peaceful bhuddists become 'moderate bhuddists' and the religion is now evil. It's just an obsured way of thinking. Like I said before, there are 1.6 billion Muslims, if it was Islam causing terror, you'd all be dead already.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> It could possibly be yes. And that is where Islam being a bit of a ****ed up religion comes in...


Yeh they were giving orders in French I think it's gonna be French people doing the attack. The religion is messed up but people aren't going to stop following it so you need the jihad bit sugar coating really.



funkdocta said:


> You cant bomb something in the name of nothing...  That just makes you a psychopath


Surely it would count as atheist terrorism?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> because how is a belief structure to blame for actions that I decided to take? If that's the case I can single handedly make all religions terrorist organisations, I could convert to bhudism and kill in the name of bhudda. Then all peaceful bhuddists become 'moderate bhuddists' and the religion is now evil. It's just an obsured way of thinking. Like I said before, there are 1.6 billion Muslims, if it was Islam causing terror, you'd all be dead already.


I get what you mean, I think we're arguing about semantics here tbh


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> By bringing up the wrists involvement is attempting to give justification/reasoning for what has been done.
> 
> What is the OBVIOUS you have stated exactly?
> 
> If you look back through the thread there are very few who slated 'all' Muslims for what has happened, to do so is wrong. My only opinion on Islam is that those practising it in this country and others have to do more to expose extremists. I am from an area that has a huge Muslim community, and whilst some condone these terrorist attacks, many don't, many try to seek justification for it. There is none.


I don't feel it's the muslims problem or responsibility anymore than it is a Jews or atheists. more muslims have died at the hands of terrorism both from isis and western christian forces. Muslims are the biggest victims.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> I don't feel it's the muslims problem or responsibility anymore than it is a Jews or atheists. more muslims have died at the hands of terrorism both from isis and western christian forces. Muslims are the biggest victims.


Very true, however these people live and worship amongst other Muslims in very tight knit communities. Trust me mate, there are no Jews living in the west end of Newcastle, lol they would not last long.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I don't feel it's the muslims problem or responsibility anymore than it is a Jews or atheists. more muslims have died at the hands of terrorism both from isis and western christian forces. Muslims are the biggest victims.


Muslims in the middle east yeah, but over here?

We are losing normal British muslims over here to extremism. How can we stop this? which people have the best chance of stopping them following the extremist path? the answer is other muslims.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Very true, however these people live and worship amongst other Muslims in very tight knit communities. Trust me mate, there are no Jews living in the west end of Newcastle, lol they would not last long.


which areas are counted as west newcastle? I know there are loads of jews in gateshead


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Make no mistake gents we {the west} are losing this war. The islamists have been at war with us for a 1000 years, and right now they sense weakness from our leaders, and indeed from ourselves. We could win the war, I think we all know in our hearts what needs to be done,but I highly doubt the vast majority of people have the stomach for it. Due to years of cultural marxism, pumped out by the schools, the universities and the media.

We have 3 options.

1 we do nothing, and we allow ourselves to be killed on the streets in the name of cultural enrichment and 'diversity'.

2 We turn this country into something like 1984, orwellian, we allow the government to monitor us all in all sorts of ways, and some here may stupidly think'well if you have nothing to hide why care?'I'll tell you why,because the vast majority of people living here ,dont want to bring us back to barbarism. Whyon earth should we sacrifice hard fought freedoms ,because we are worried about discriminating and offending a minority? Who believe in dressing women up in black sacks, mutiliating their women so they don't get pleasure from sex, and perscuting practicing homosexuals. I mean Iam not a fan of alternative lifestyles myself, but I don't agree with hanging them from cranes. who believe in honor killings. Sorry but I don't want that rubbish in my country.

3 Or , we go in hard against the muslim minority in this country. First we demand that the mosques give up any in their congregations,that are known to be political or just a bit 'odd'. If they do not and there is an 'incident', the mosque will be bulldozed and all males of fighting age say 18-40 will be interned in camps for the duration of the war. We then get proper border controls in this country. We bring in a border force and deportation force.Armed. We clean out the prisons of any islamic extemists, we either deport them or intern them for the duration of the war. This was done to the germans during ww2, indeed even to german jews who immigrated here due to the nazi terror. If it was good enough for the germans, then it can be done to the muslims. We then deal with the media, the universities, the judicaries, the penal system, the schools and we root out the cultural marxists. Who have effectively made us all weak and fearful of causing offence. They are traitors and traitors must be punished. We ban the word 'community' from being used by any national media, and replace it with the word 'neighbourhood' and 'nation'. We must put this nation on a war footing. I for one hope angela merkel is lead away in handcuffs,traitorous scum that she is. And I think cameron should come under the microscope too, plenty of talk from his lips but little in the war of action on protecting this nation and it's people through strong borders. The mantra for this nation must be 'borders, language,and culture' and if anyone feels their culture is superior to our own they must leave. We are British, and we have plenty to be proud of, and it's time we stood up for ourselves.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> Yeh they were giving orders in French I think it's gonna be French people doing the attack. The religion is messed up but people aren't going to stop following it so you need the jihad bit sugar coating really.
> 
> Surely it would count as atheist terrorism?


Nope. You misunderstand what Atheism is. It is not a belief system or something people follow. It doesn't have any ideology or practices... it is just a WORD given to people who do not believe in theism. You cant believe in Atheism as there is nothing to believe in... it is the absence of belief.

Tekkers is making the same mistake in using atheism as an example of his argument.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

benji666 said:


> Make no mistake gents we {the west} are losing this war. The islamists have been at war with us for a 1000 years, and right now they sense weakness from our leaders, and indeed from ourselves. We could win the war, I think we all know in our hearts what needs to be done,but I highly doubt the vast majority of people have the stomach for it. Due to years of cultural marxism, pumped out by the schools, the universities and the media.
> 
> We have 3 options.
> 
> ...


Noooo bad ideas


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

axh819 said:


> that's great mate.. Might have worked if you'd actually left them to it...
> 
> the west put saddam in and then invaded Iraq to take him away
> 
> ...


so 1 auicide attacks before we invaded then they fly a few planes and kill 3000 people and we are supposed to not retaliate. I couldn't give a f**k about religion to be honest it's the creator of this ricisulous war. Try the boot on the other foot, what if it were Christian or Catholics and Hindus or Protestants or Jews started chopping people's heads off would Muslims says it was wrong? They kill people because they don't follow the same religion. The world is plenty big enough for more than one religion although Muslims think there isn't. And before you say look at Ireland Catholics/Protestants the IRA have no where near as many terrorists as Isis


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> which areas are counted as west newcastle? I know there are loads of jews in gateshead


Elswick, Fenham, Benwell, along the west road basically. It's a slum. Yeah, huge Jewish community on the other side of the river.

Its like Israel and Palestine, separated by the mighty river Tyne mate. It could get messy, but luckily the traffic puts most Jihadis off!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Nope. You misunderstand what Atheism is. It is not a belief system or something people follow. It doesn't have any ideology or practices... it is just a WORD given to people who do not believe in theism. You cant believe in Atheism as there is nothing to believe in... it is the absence of belief.
> 
> Tekkers is making the same mistake in using atheism as an example of his argument.


Terrorism is "the unofficial or unauthorized use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims." so if your political aim is to make a country atheist, so you kill people in the hope to achieve this, it would count as atheist terrorism? what other type of terrorism would it come under?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-34814203
> 
> religion of peace


Terrorism has no religion. Terrorists have no religion they are friends of no religion.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> because how is a belief structure to blame for actions that I decided to take? If that's the case I can single handedly make all religions terrorist organisations, I could convert to bhudism and kill in the name of bhudda. Then all peaceful bhuddists become 'moderate bhuddists' and the religion is now evil. It's just an obsured way of thinking. Like I said before, there are 1.6 billion Muslims, if it was Islam causing terror, you'd all be dead already.


Religions are not terrorist organisations in themselves but they are the perfect tool to create terrorists.

"People of faith tend to argue that it is not faith itself but man's baser nature that inspires such violence. But, I take it to be self-evident that ordinary people cannot be moved to burn genial old scholars alive for blaspheming the Koran, or celebrate the violent deaths of their children, unless they believe some improbable things about the nature of the universe."
― Sam Harris, _ The End of Faith: Religion, Terror, and the Future of Reason _

"Religion is an insult to human dignity. Without it you would have good people doing good things and evil people doing evil things.
But for good people to do evil things, that takes religion."
― Steven Weinberg


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Terrorism has no religion. Terrorists have no religion they are friends of no religion.


They are definitely doing this for religious reasons though...


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> They are definitely doing this for religious reasons though...


That's the strategy mate. Religion phrase is the just the face. The religion is one of the most common thing one can find in order to create a base so that other people can relate and join in to achieve whatever the fcuk they wanna achieve. If not religion, what do you think can be the thing that can unite them?. All the things that unite people are also the ones that can divide people.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyway aside from the politics and religious side. Apparently there were texts coming from the people in the concert hall saying they were being killed 1 by 1. And the terrorists reloaded 3 times. 100 people killed in there. It sounds to me like the Police were a little slow to react?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> That's the strategy mate. Religion phrase is the just the face. The religion is one of the most common thing one can find in order to create a base so that other people can relate and join in to achieve whatever the fcuk they wanna achieve. If not religion, what do you think can be the thing that can unite them?. All the things that unite people are also the ones that can divide people.


What on earth are you on about


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> Nonsense. That is just sticking your head in the sand.
> 
> Nonsense. That is just sticking your head in the sand.


These kind of organizations themselves have killed more Muslims than anyone else.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> Nope. You misunderstand what Atheism is. It is not a belief system or something people follow. It doesn't have any ideology or practices... it is just a WORD given to people who do not believe in theism. *You cant believe in Atheism as there is nothing to believe in... it is the absence of belief. *
> 
> Tekkers is making the same mistake in using atheism as an example of his argument.


Thats not true, an atheist believes there are no gods, thats his belief.

It is actually a stance you can argue.

I myself have no idea if there are Gods or not and don't care, I am happy to let anyone believe what they like, an atheist on the other hand is happy to try and change someones mind with their opinion.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> What on earth are you on about


My bad language doesn't allow me to express my thoughts clearly


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

zyphy said:


> the Muslims I know of don't really follow Islam closely at all and seem nice. It's the ones that follow it obsessively that need an eye kept on 'em


Can't give any more rep but yeah it's true! Too much of anything is bad. I think it's easy to forget that there are extremists who follow other religions.



testosquirrel said:


> your friend likely calls the terrorist s radicals or extremist. ..but they arent...they are the ones who follow the quaran most seriously and live by it the most...ur friend is a watered dwn..british domesticated half assed muslim wjo likrly only even bothers to read quaran because she feels she has to for family reasons. ..ask her if she sees prophet momo thr pedo as her ideal man like a good muslim should. .better still askbher parents watch them either squirm or prove how british and un.muslim they've become


Hmm I can see what you're getting at but she's not British & only moved here in the last ten years. If you say they aren't extremists does that make all muslims who don't follow Islam to that level watered down too? I don't think Islam was ever intended to be followed in such a way.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> Terrorism is "the unofficial or unauthorized use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims." so if your political aim is to make a country atheist, so you kill people in the hope to achieve this, it would count as atheist terrorism? what other type of terrorism would it come under?


No.... again you misunderstand. You are mistaking Atheism for Anti Religion.


----------



## axh819 (Jun 7, 2015)

elliot1989 said:


> so 1 auicide attacks before we invaded then they fly a few planes and kill 3000 people and we are supposed to not retaliate. I couldn't give a f**k about religion to be honest it's the creator of this ricisulous war. Try the boot on the other foot, what if it were Christian or Catholics and Hindus or Protestants or Jews started chopping people's heads off would Muslims says it was wrong? They kill people because they don't follow the same religion. The world is plenty big enough for more than one religion although Muslims think there isn't. And before you say look at Ireland Catholics/Protestants the IRA have no where near as many terrorists as Isis


Hindus are killing Muslims in India because they are muslim every day under bullshit pretences like "beef import"

Buddhists in Burma are killing Muslims every day.. 2 million muslims in Rohingya are treated as prisoners without the right to even vote. No one knows about this because white people aren't dying?

Jews kill Palestinian muslims in "Israel".. 3000 civilians last year with close to 750 children. The Jews are quite clear that they don't think the land they have stolen is big enough for Jews and Muslims and no one does anything about that.

Also, I think we maybe all bored of hearing it, but jet fuel burns at 1500 degrees, steal beams burn at 4500 degrees. People at the time heard detonated explosions. The buildings collapsed downwards. To suggest that that number of planes could all be hijacked simultaneously and flown off course for more than an hour is in my opinion ignorant and short sighted.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> These kind of organizations themselves have killed more Muslims than anyone else.


Yes they have, but these organisations are most definitely religious. So to try and say they both have nothing to do with each other is just ignorant.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> Thats not true, an atheist believes there are no gods, thats his belief.
> 
> It is actually a stance you can argue.
> 
> I myself have no idea if there are Gods or not and don't care, I am happy to let anyone believe what they like, an atheist on the other hand is happy to try and change someones mind with their opinion.


For starters you are agnostic. Atheism is not a disbelief in gods or a denial of gods; it is a lack of belief in gods. Therefore a Christian is also an atheist as he has a lack in belief of Allah or Zeus.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> That's the strategy mate. Religion phrase is the just the face. The religion is one of the most common thing one can find in order to create a base so that other people can relate and join in to achieve whatever the fcuk they wanna achieve. If not religion, what do you think can be the thing that can unite them?. All the things that unite people are also the ones that can divide people.


I like that point you make  I wouldn't say all things though... Humanity is something that can unite everyone and not divide anyone... unless you are a goat or a fish.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> For starters you are agnostic. *Atheism is not a disbelief in gods or a denial of gods; it is a lack of belief in gods.* Therefore a Christian is also an atheist as he has a lack in belief of Allah or Zeus.


Its either mate

atheist

ˈeɪθɪɪst/

_noun_


a person who *disbelieves or lacks belief *in the existence of God or gods.

Im not agnostic either, Im open to anyone to convince me of a God.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> For starters you are agnostic. Atheism is not a disbelief in gods or a denial of gods; it is a lack of belief in gods. Therefore a *Christian is also an atheist as he has a lack in belief of Allah or Zeus.*


Read what you're saying there. Atheism is the belief that there are *no *gods/higher being

Christians believe in a god therefore they are theists


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

banzi said:


> Im not agnostic either, Im open to anyone to convince me of a God.


I won't lie to you banzi you sound like an agnostic from what you're saying


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> Read what you're saying there. Atheism is the belief that there are *no *gods/higher being
> 
> Christians believe in a god therefore they are theists


Wow your lack of comprehension is becoming a bit frustrating now.... there are countless supposed gods mate not just one.

If a Christian has no belief in Zeus... that is atheistic.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> Its either mate
> 
> atheist
> 
> ...


*
agnostic noun [C]
*

uk /æɡˈnɒs.tɪk/ us /-ˈnɑː.stɪk/

› someone who does not know, OR believes that it is impossible to know, if a god exists:


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

funkdocta said:


> Wow your lack of comprehension is becoming a bit frustrating now.... there are countless supposed gods mate not just one.
> 
> If a Christian has no belief in Zeus... that is atheistic.


No mate, as Ellis said Atheism is the belief that there are NO gods, a Christian can't have atheist beliefs because he believes in A God, he just doesn't believe in Zeus.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Wow your lack of comprehension is becoming a bit frustrating now.... there are countless supposed gods mate not just one.
> 
> If a Christian has no belief in Zeus... that is atheistic.


No you're misunderstanding

You have theists: they believe in one or more gods

agnostics: believe there may or may not be a god

atheists: believe there are no gods


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> Can't give any more rep but yeah it's true! Too much of anything is bad. I think it's easy to forget that there are extremists who follow other religions.
> 
> Hmm I can see what you're getting at but she's not British & only moved here in the last ten years. If you say they aren't extremists does that make all muslims who don't follow Islam to that level watered down too? I don't think Islam was ever intended to be followed in such a way.


no doubt but extremist Muslims have carried out far more atrocities of late than any other 'group'


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Yep 100% agree, it's just another angle to look at it from really.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> No you're misunderstanding
> 
> You have theists: they believe in one or more gods
> 
> ...


Ok so what do you call a christian or a muslim that does not believe in Zeus or Vishnu..... Like i said before Atheism/Atheistic is a word to describe someone or something. It is not a belief system.

Everyone is atheistic in some way.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> *Ok so what do you call a christian or a muslim that does not believe in Zeus or Vishnu*..... Like i said before Atheism/Atheistic is a word to describe someone or something. It is not a belief system.


You would say a follower of a religion is a theist


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

zyphy said:


> no doubt but extremist Muslims have carried out far more atrocities of late than any other 'group'


i get were your coming from an agree but thats our view ours as in the westen world

an pretty sure the normal people of the middle east think the west as a group carry out a lot more with more deaths then yest everyday

should point out iv only read last page of thread so could be taking this out of context


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> You would say a follower of a religion is a theist


Yes you would. And they are also atheist when it comes to other gods. The point im trying to make (if we actually go back to it haha) is that theist and atheist are just describing words so you cant bomb something in the name of a description.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> i get were your coming from an agree but thats our view ours as in the westen world
> 
> an pretty sure the normal people of the middle east think the west as a group carry out a lot more with more deaths then yest everyday
> 
> should point out iv only read last page of thread so could be taking this out of context


Indeed mate! Neither are acceptable. But the world is completely ****ed up... religion, money and politics all fuel the fire. For anyone to claim one or the other doesn't is just delusional


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Everyone on Facebook is already changing their profile pics to a picture of the French flag, Eiffel Tower etc, as if it's gonna make any fvcking difference.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Yeah that's what this country needs, a bloodbath in schools with plenty of young kids dead so the government will let us carry guns.
> 
> You fvcking idiot.


I was joking u ballbag


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Yes you would. And they are also atheist when it comes to other gods. The point im trying to make (if we actually go back to it haha) is that theist and atheist are just describing words so you cant bomb something in the name of a description.


No they aren't atheist to other gods they just don't believe in them. You're using the word in the completely wrong way lol ;-)



Smitch said:


> Everyone on Facebook is already changing their profile pics to a picture of the French flag, Eiffel Tower etc, as if it's gonna make any fvcking difference.


Within minutes a girl on my fb posted a picture of herself under the eiffel tower, thick cow


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Thats not true, an atheist believes there are no gods, thats his belief.
> 
> It is actually a stance you can argue.
> 
> I myself have no idea if there are Gods or not and don't care, I am happy to let anyone believe what they like, an atheist on the other hand is happy to try and change someones mind with their opinion.


nope, atheism is not pushing atheism

I am an atheist and I don't tell anybody not to believe in a god. I think it's silly but I generally keep that to myself.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

AgoSte said:


> Those pieces of s**t have nothing to do with religion.
> 
> They're the trash of this world, they must die suffering. Stop.


erm yes they do very much have something to do with Islam!! If Mohamed was alive to day he'd be jihading raping and beheading his way across Syria and Iraq as we speak! Don't even try to argue that. Another fcukin disgusting act from the backward dark age death cult that Is ISLAM


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Everyone on Facebook is already changing their profile pics to a picture of the French flag, Eiffel Tower etc, as if it's gonna make any fvcking difference.


Nothing like the sheopard that is facebook to group the sheep

dont get me wrong, this is a damn shame that so many lives were lost to this madness but the amount of people whove opened up their facebooks and seen the status' or heard the news and thought "i want in on this, im a good person, feed my ego with some likes"

Everyone "likeing" and "sharing" pictures of french flags, can't people pay condolence in silence? there doesn't always have to be a public charade of self gratification

it seems people need to be prompted to give their sympathy, if its not the hot topic at the time you dont hear any kind of condolence

still people starving to death and dying of thirst in africa









this is still happening

where are his prayers?

why not every day do i not see a status saying "thoughts are with the starving dying africans" or pictures of african flags being shared?

its not hot news thats why

so no one takes time to make their opinion public

have empathy for those in s**t situations

but dont cash in on hot news in hunt of affirmation by your friends

this video is pretty apt regarding the situation in france






* again i do feel for the people of france what i dont care for is the amount of people jumping on the bandwagon with their copy n paste status *


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> View attachment 116985


This^^^ When are people going to wake up? How much worse are things going to have to get?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

get2big said:


> This^^^ When are people going to wake up? How much worse are things going to have to get?


a lot worse and all these who claim to be moderate Muslims who condemn such acts will stab us in the back when the time comes in favour of their Muslim bredrin. Just wait until they make up 30-40% of the populous chillingly we ain't seen nothing yet. Their here now and we opened the door and welcomed them in. What country in their right mind allows hundreds of thousands of Muslims from a war torn region with little back ground checks in such dangerous times it's almost as if it's planned FFS


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Syrian passport found on one of the terrorists. s**t could hit the fan there. Most likely a ploy to turn people against Syrian refugees. Why would a terrorist carry a passport?!


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> Syrian passport found on one of the terrorists. s**t could hit the fan there. Most likely a ploy to turn people against Syrian refugees. Why would a terrorist carry a passport?!


f**k me wen are people goin wake up to this shite


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Good job we ain't got a plane full of Syrians landing here Tuesday


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

FelonE said:


> The truth about Islam from an ex Muslim


All religions are bogus!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> All religions are bogus!


I agree,load of made up nonsense


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The higher the Muslim population in a country, the more terrorist attacks you have, and our Muslim population is growing and growing.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I agree,load of made up nonsense


an early form of mass crowd control which had it's place like "a thousand years ago" no need now we have the media for that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> an early form of mass crowd control which had it's place like "a thousand years ago" no need now we have the media for that


Religion is for the weak and vulnerable. People that find it hard to deal with life so believe God is watching over them......bullsh1t. Man up and deal with life.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

ellisrimmer said:


> Syrian passport found on one of the terrorists. s**t could hit the fan there. Most likely a ploy to turn people against Syrian refugees. Why would a terrorist carry a passport?!


Very strange, or is it, why would he have a passport on him?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Very strange, or is it, why would he have a passport on him?


I don't see why an ISIS member would benefit from telling people that he's from Syria other than to turn people against the Syrian refugees the country is letting in.


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> a lot worse and all these who claim to be moderate Muslims who condemn such acts will stab us in the back when the time comes in favour of their Muslim bredrin. Just wait until they make up 30-40% of the populous chillingly we ain't seen nothing yet. Their here now and we opened the door and welcomed them in. What country in their right mind allows hundreds of thousands of Muslims from a war torn region with little back ground checks in such dangerous times it's almost as if it's planned FFS


Absolutely mental isn't it!!


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Patrickmh1 said:


> Yeah every Muslim huh? so my partner should be controlled because of her 'choice' of religion, a religion she was born into?
> 
> Surely you could say that about every Israeli, every Somalian, every Russian and every Irishman like myself because they 'pose a risk', just because of an extreme few committing atrocities does not make them a risk to society. Why should Muslims be controlled as if they are not human and are our problem to control? There was a man who thought a certain group of people who posed a risk should be controlled, and that is what led to the holocaust.
> 
> ...


the one committing terrorist attacks are not extremists. .they are the more decidated true followers of the quaran..


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

@@Patrickmh1 We can all pick out bits of contradictory texts like that..come answer do u see momo the savage murderer and rapist..actually child rapist as ur ideal man

..how about momo the pedo taking his adopted sons wife because the imaginary man in the sky commanded him too..she was likely a lot hotter than 6 yr old lil aisha

View attachment 116994


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

axh819 said:


> Hindus are killing Muslims in India because they are muslim every day under bullshit pretences like "beef import"
> 
> Buddhists in Burma are killing Muslims every day.. 2 million muslims in Rohingya are treated as prisoners without the right to even vote. No one knows about this because white people aren't dying?
> 
> ...


Ill just quosh this first.Mix aviation fuel, with the melting aluminium of the aeroframe, and it reaches a temperature, far above what is required to distort steel.Sort out your physics

before you start with this nonsense.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Two relevant quotes.One from 20/30 years agne from 1899.Both from World Leaders.Both appear to becoming chillingly accurate.

" We have 50 million Muslims in Europe. There are signs that Allah will grant Islam victory in Europe-without swords, without guns, without conquest-will turn it into a Muslim continent within a few decades."-Ghadafi

*How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog*, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy. The effects are apparent in many countries, improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.

A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement, the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men. -Winston Churchill.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Islam is taking over the world.......if you don't see this you are very naive


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Here are some more quran quotes on non muslims..shame u cant hide the fact that only 2.% OF THE WHOLE BOOK is about tolerance and peace..66% plus is about war murder and zero tolerance of non believers...come on @@Patrickmh1 answer the question


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Islam is taking over the world.......if you don't see this you are very naive


They're having more kids than non-muslims so that's why.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Very strange, or is it, why would he have a passport on him?


to escape..maybe not quite dedicated enough to become a martyr

View attachment 117003


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

More murder and deceit by momo the pedo prophet also lyimg is allowed by the quaran


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> so you can only be a propper christian if you own slaves and stone women to death? If you're nice instead you are just a watered down christian?


uh nice way to make asumptions..first off im not Christian. .I have no devotion to any imaginary men in the sky or fairytail myths ...I am atheist and think all religions are retarded...and btw stop pretending u give a single fck about syria isreal gaza or anywhere like that


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

It doesn't really matter how many peaceful Muslims there are in a situation like this does it. The extremists may be a minority but they are still killing plenty of people under the banner of Islam.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

DatGuy said:


> Nice to see another well balanced debate taking place


Balance it out then


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

DatGuy said:


> No


Don't complain then numbnuts


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Quinn92 said:


> It doesn't really matter how many peaceful Muslims there are in a situation like this does it. The extremists may be a minority but they are still killing plenty of people under the banner of Islam.


lol, America talking about terrorism is utter BS. Shows how dumb and brain washed they are! The US is the worst offender!

this sums America up;


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> may I ask what you are doing to prevent the Christian terrorist attacks in Syria, and the middle east?


if someon in his church was preaching hate and making people join he would probably do something. As would most. Just saying


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

DatGuy said:


> I didnt complain Christiano


Sounded like sarcasm to me ;-)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

testosquirrel said:


> uh nice way to make asumptions..first off im not Christian. .I have no devotion to any imaginary men in the sky or fairytail myths ...I am atheist and think all religions are retarded...and btw stop pretending u give a single fck about syria isreal gaza or anywhere like that


i never said you were a Christian. And who are you to presume what and who I care about.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

you are doing so much to save lives and fight terrorism arent u and i really doubt u even bither watching syria on the news if it interupts ur jeremy kyle sitting....how about join the army..doubt ud pass the fitness tests...instead of trying to b clever and asking dumbass irrelevant questions to ppl who have raised factual points about a subject the thread was actually about...how about you run along and go do some charity work in syria..dont forget to wave hi to mommy when ur on some islamic web dite in an orange boiler suit


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Where's next?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> Can't give any more rep but yeah it's true! Too much of anything is bad. I think it's easy to forget that there are extremists who follow other religions.
> 
> Hmm I can see what you're getting at but she's not British & only moved here in the last ten years. If you say they aren't extremists does that make all muslims who don't follow Islam to that level watered down too? I don't think Islam was ever intended to be followed in such a way.


if u believe islam wasnt intended to be followed that way then u need to read the quaran and learn about their so called child rapist prophet..66% of the book is about war and punishing non believers..2.6%OF the book is actually about peace and tolerance of other faiths only up until they refuse to convert.. mohammad used the excuse of commanded by god to do countless evil and sick things also as a way to acquire other mens wives and if they refused he had them tortured and took their wives anyway...he even took his adopted sons wife as soon as he laid eyes on her..she obviously turned him on more than 6 year old aisha even tho he says aisha was his favorite wife..the quran is a collection of stolen rules and quotes from other religious texts then manipulated to suit men and their sexual needs its fcking sick. ...just a few quotes from momo the goat fcking pedo about non believers and those who refuse to convert to islam...go to Saudi arabia and see how women are oppressed there..not allowed to leave home alone. .not allowed to drive...just last week a wife filmed her husband groping and harrassing a maid..who gor arrested? The wife did for bringing shame on her husband...read these..then read momos lil wifes life stories the hadiths...refuse to convert and be tortured? In their own book one of the quotes below talks about lashing them with iron rods scalding them to melt their flesh.. thats is wat the majority of the book is about. uk muslims will avoid and pretend it doesnt exist. .then if u corner them and cant talk their way out they then accuse of of hatred and bigotry and racism

























View attachment 117003


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> UK or USA I'd imagine. Likely London in retaliation to drone attacks


This is why I don't want to live or work in an area with a high Muslim population.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> you are doing so much to save lives and fight terrorism arent u and i really doubt u even bither watching syria on the news if it interupts ur jeremy kyle sitting....how about join the army..doubt ud pass the fitness tests...instead of trying to b clever and asking dumbass irrelevant questions to ppl who have raised factual points about a subject the thread was actually about...how about you run along and go do some charity work in syria..dont forget to wave hi to mommy when ur on some islamic web dite in an orange boiler suit


whoa ifeel some hostiliy here. My points were all valid except the joke about guns. Which anyone with half a brain would know I was being sarcastic. I watch what I need to watch about Syria. I know as much as anyone can know about the wars and terrorist attacks. Unless u have some inside knowledge from governments or is is then I stand corrected. I don't need to use big fancy words to say that some extremists have obviously got through with the refugees. And they have committed these terrible crimes against civilians because they are cowards.

1 I'm am Irish catholic so I won't be joining the British army.

2 irish army art involved.

3 I've afamilyto take care of.

4why would I.

More to the point whay are you doin about it al bigshot.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

essexboy said:


> Ill just quosh this first.Mix aviation fuel, with the melting aluminium of the aeroframe, and it reaches a temperature, far above what is required to distort steel.Sort out your physics
> 
> before you start with this nonsense.


I have heard these conspiracy theories before and fortunately physics and engineering knowledge seems ta take a back seat for the "conspiracy" to justify.

4500 deg is totally irrelevant. I graduated as Structural Engineer and you don't need steel to melt for a building to collapse. Steel is designed and failure occurs when you reach what's called "plastic failure" (i.e. like bending a coat hanger or a piece of metal past the point it doesn't spring back). The stress-strain curve is called a yield curve and the top point is the point at which it "yields" i.e. breaks for the given design load applied to it. The heat weakens the metal and the supporting load is too much for it so bends. This is way way before it even gets red hot, probably about 800deg or so. At this stage it loses 90% of its strength. At 600deg standard grade steel is deemed at critical stage and thus failure imminent* Once the floor gives way the the momentum of the above floors falling knocks out all other floors. Of course buildings could be made stronger but at design stage no one plans for a plane to fly into it.

Steel beams are now coated in a fire retardant, not to protect it froim catching fire (as its steel) but to stop the heat getting through for a period of time until the people are evacuated (not indefinitely) Its in the Engineering code of conduct as to how

* These figures are probably not that accurate but not that far off I'd say

As for denoted explosions, well now that is just silly. I'm sure the 4000 people in the twin Towers would have heard workers drilling at least one of the thousand holes required to place explosive and notice at least one wire of the miles and miles of wire connecting all explosives together. To detonate a building takes a months of work and get back through all the plaster board, service ducts. Of did they do this at the weekend and repaint replaster over the plasterboard before the works came back on a Monday

This is a bit like the moon landings, the conspiracy theorists argument can be broken down with a bit science and reasoning


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> uh nice way to make asumptions..first off im not Christian. .I have no devotion to any imaginary men in the sky or fairytail myths ...I am atheist and think all religions are retarded...and btw stop pretending u give a single fck about syria isreal gaza or anywhere like that


They have goats in those places! of course his vegan ass cares! save the animals damn it!!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

dmull86 said:


> whoa ifeel some hostiliy here. My points were all valid except the joke about guns. Which anyone with half a brain would know I was being sarcastic. I watch what I need to watch about Syria. I know as much as anyone can know about the wars and terrorist attacks. Unless u have some inside knowledge from governments or is is then I stand corrected. I don't need to use big fancy words to say that some extremists have obviously got through with the refugees. And they have committed these terrible crimes against civilians because they are cowards.
> 
> 1 I'm am Irish catholic so I won't be joining the British army.
> 
> ...


says your from Belfast on your profile


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> says your from Belfast on your profile


and


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> says your from Belfast on your profile


they still have all that catholic protestant republic nonsense up there...


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

dmull86 said:


> and


You're protected by the British army so just wondered why you were going on about the Irish one lol


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

dmull86 said:


> whoa ifeel some hostiliy here. My points were all valid except the joke about guns. Which anyone with half a brain would know I was being sarcastic. I watch what I need to watch about Syria. I know as much as anyone can know about the wars and terrorist attacks. Unless u have some inside knowledge from governments or is is then I stand corrected. I don't need to use big fancy words to say that some extremists have obviously got through with the refugees. And they have committed these terrible crimes against civilians because they are cowards.
> 
> 1 I'm am Irish catholic so I won't be joining the British army.
> 
> ...


im no replying to u dumbass..its for igotttekkers...and what am I doing about it?..nothing because I couldn't give a s**t...all I care about is my country and being in germany doing parade on the square was doing nothing to protect my country..u can blame the stupid forum upgrade for the quote mistakes

View attachment 117003


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> exactly. Don't want to start another debate here lol


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

The majority of the koran is stuff like this ans excuses for rape adultery fcking children beating ur wife..slaying not believers...so how can ppl say they dont believe the koran was meant to be followed in an extreme way and like to pretend only the 2.6% which contradicts the other 97.4% exists...read it then ull see how retarded the book [email protected]
























View attachment 117003


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> You're protected by the British army so just wondered why you were going on about the Irish one lol


protected ha don't make me laugh. Attacked, shot and beaten is not protection.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> im no replying to u dumbass..its for igotttekkers...and what am I doing about it?..nothing because I couldn't give a s**t...all I care about is my country and being in germany doing parade on the square was doing nothing to protect my country..u can blame the stupid forum upgrade for the quote mistakes
> 
> View attachment 117003


no problem. Glad it was a misunderstanding. Good day sir


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

dmull86 said:


> protected ha don't make me laugh. Attacked, shot and beaten is not protection.


lol, years ago mate. don't forget why they were there in the first place.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> lol, years ago mate. don't forget why they were there in the first place.


invasion. Collusion, opression. It's the British government they can't help invading other peoples countries. If they hadn't of sucked George bush's ass hole in the first place there wouldn't be nearly half the trouble going on. Who knows the french attacks may never have happened. Isis were formed from rebels that were supported by the west


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

funkdocta said:


> They have goats in those places! of course his vegan ass cares! save the animals damn it!!


I swear the ones who fck goats are the ones who cant quite be islam enough to fck a 6 yer old like their prphet and ideal man..who wrote the book btw..and yeah makes sense to me now..but at least the goats are getting some luvin


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

dmull86 said:


> invasion. Collusion, opression. It's the British government they can't help invading other peoples countries. If they hadn't of sucked George bush's ass hole in the first place there wouldn't be nearly half the trouble going on. Who knows the french attacks may never have happened. Isis were formed from rebels that were supported by the west


British government didn't invade Ireland though did it.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> British government didn't invade Ireland though did it.


what do u think happened.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Religion of peace?



Don't bother to warn the disbelievers. Allah has blinded them. Theirs will be an awful doom. 6 
Allah has sickened their hearts. A painful doom is theirs because they lie. 10 
A fire has been prepared for the disbelievers, whose fuel is men and stones. 24 
Disbelievers will be burned with fire. 39, 90 
For disbelievers is a painful doom. 104 
For unbelievers: ignominy in this world, an awful doom in the next. 114 
Allah will leave the disbelievers alone for a while, but then he will compel them to the doom of Fire. 126 
The doom of the disbelievers will not be lightened. 162 
They will not emerge from the Fire. 167 
Those who hide the Scripture will have their bellies eaten with fire. Theirs will be a painful doom. 174 
How constant are they in their strife to reach the Fire! 175 
War is ordained by Allah. 216 
Those who die in their disbelief will burn forever in the Fire. 217
Disbelievers worship false gods. They will burn forever in the Fire. 257 
Allah does not guide disbelievers. 264 
"Give us victory over the disbelieving folk." 286

*Quran Surah 3: The Family Of 'Imran*

Those who disbelieve the revelations of Allah, theirs will be a heavy doom. 4 
Those who disbelieve will be fuel for the Fire. 10
Those who disbelieve shall be overcome and gathered unto Hell. 12 
Those who disbelieve, promise them a painful doom. 21 
Theirs will be a painful doom. 77
All non-Muslims will be rejected by Allah after they die. 85 
Disbelievers will have a painful doom. And they will have no helpers. 91
Disbelievers will have their faces blackened on the last day. They will face an awful doom. 105-6 
Those who disbelieve will be burnt in the Fire. 116
The Fire is prepared for disbelievers. 131
We shall cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Their habitation is the Fire 151 
Theirs will be an awful doom. 176
Disbelievers do not harm Allah, but will have a painful doom. 177 
Disbelievers will have a shamful doom. 178 
Disbelievers will go to Hell. 196

*Quran Surah 4: Women*

Those who disobey Allah and his messenger will be burnt with fire and suffer a painful doom. 14 
For the disbelievers, We have prepared a painful doom. 18 
For disbelievers, We prepare a shameful doom. 37 
Hell is sufficient for their burning. 55
Unbelievers will be tormented forever with fire. When their skin is burned off, a fresh skin will be provided. 56 
Allah will bestow a vast reward on those who fight in religious wars. 74
Believers fight for Allah; disbelievers fight for the devil. So fight the minions of the devil. 76 
Have no unbelieving friends. Kill the unbelievers wherever you find them. 89 
Those who oppose the messenger and become unbelievers will go to hell. 115
Those who believe, then disbelieve, then believe and disbelieve again will never be forgiven by Allah. 137 
For the hypocrites there will be a painful doom. 138 
Allah will gather hypocrites and disbelievers into hell. 140 
The hypocrites will be in the lowest part of hell and no one will help them there. 145 
You must believe everything Allah and his messengers tell you. Those who don't are disbelievers and will face a painful doom. 150-151 
For the disbelievers, Allah has prepared a painful doom. 161 
God will guide disbelievers down a road that leads to everlasting hell. 168-169

*Quran Surah 5: The Table Spread*

Those who deny Islam will be losers in the Hereafter. 5 
Disbelievers are the rightful owners of Hell. 10 
Those who make war with Allah and his messenger will be killed or crucified, or have their hands and feet on alternate sides cut off, or will be expelled out of the land. That is how they will be treated in this world, and in the next they will have an awful doom. 33 (Anyone who resist Islam is deemed to be making war with Allah) Disbelievers will have a painful doom. 36
Disbelievers will want to come out of the Fire, but will not. Their will be a lasting doom. 37 
Life for life, eye for eye, nose for nose, ear for ear, and tooth for tooth. Non-muslims are wrong doers. 45 
Christians will be burned in the Fire. 72
Christians are wrong about the Trinity. For that they will have a painful doom. 73 
Disbelievers will be owners of hell-fire. 86

*Quran Surah 6: The Cattle*

Many generations have been destroyed by Allah. 6 
Allah will torment those who deny his revelations. 49 
Those who disbelieve will be forced to drink boiling water, and will face a painful doom. 70 
When nonbelievers die, the angels will deliver to them doom and degradation. 93
Allah chooses to lead some astray, and he lays ignominy on those who disbelieve. 125 
Allah will send everyone the Fire, except those he chooses to deliver. 128

*Quran Surah 7: The Heights*

How many a township have We destroyed! As a raid by night, or while they slept at noon, Our terror came unto them. 4-5 
Allah has made devils the protecting friends of disbeliveers. 27
Disbelievers choose devils as protecting friends and believe they are rightly guided. 30 
Only believers go to heaven. 32 
Disbelievers are the rightful owners of the Fire. 36 
Entire nations have entered the Fire. Some get a double torment. 38
Disbelievers will be excluded from heaven. Theirs will be a bed of hell. 40-41 
Those in the Fire will cry out to those in heaven, saying: "Pour water on us." But Allah has forbidden that to disbelievers. 50 
Those who deny Muhammad's revelation are evil. 177

*Quran Surah 8: The Spoils of War *

Allah will throw fear into the hearts of the disbelievers, and smite their necks and fingers. 12 
Disbelievers will be tormented in the Fire. 14 
When you fight with disbelievers, do not retreat. Those who do will go to hell. 15-16 
Taste of the doom because ye disbelieve. 35 
Those who disbelieve will be gathered into hell. 36
The angels smite the face and backs of disbelievers, saying: "Taste the punishment of burning!" 50
The worst beasts in Allah's sight are the disbelievers. 55 
Exhort the believers to fight. They will win easily, because disbelievers are without intelligence. 65 
A prophet may not take captives until he has made a slaughter in the land. 67

*Surah 9: Repentance *

Give tidings (O Muhammad) of a painful doom to those who disbelieve. 3 
Don't let idolaters tend the sanctuaries. Their works are in vain and they will be burned in the Fire. 17 
Give tiding of a painful doom to Christians and Jews. 34 
If you refuse to fight, Allah will afflict you with a painful doom. 39 
Disbelievers go to hell. 49
Those who vex the Prophet, for them there is a painful doom. 60 
Those who oppose Allah and His messenger will burn in the fire of hell. 63 
Allah promises hypocrites and disbelievers the fire of hell. Allah curses them. They will have a lasting torment. 68 
Fight the disbelievers and hypocrites. Be harsh with them. They are all going to hell anyway. 73 
Allah will afflict disbelievers with a painful doom in this world and the Hereafter. 74 
For disbelievers there will be a painful doom. 90
Don't pray for idolaters (not even for your family) after it is clear they are people of hell-fire. 113 
Fight disbelievers who are near you, and let them see the harshness in you. 123

*Quran Surah 10: Jonah *

Disbelievers will have a boiling drink and a painful doom. 4 
Those who neglect Allah's revelations will make their home in the Fire. 7-8
Allah has destoyed entire generations. 13
Those who disbelieved will face a dreadful doom. 70
Allah drowned those who disbelieved his revelations. 73 
Moses asked Allah to harden the hearts of the Egyptians so that they would not believe until they saw the painful doom. 88

*Quran Surah 11: Hud *

Disbelievers wil1 end up in the Fire. 17 
Those who oppose Islam and disbelieve in the Hereafter are guilty of the greatest wrong. 18-19 
Those in the Fire will suffer as long as the heavens and earth endure. 106-7 
Allah will fill hell with humans and jinn. 119

*Quran Surah 13: The Thunder *

Disbelievers are the rightful owners of the Fire 5 
Allah does not hear the prayer of disbelievers. 14
Those who do not answer Allah's call will go to hell. 18 
Disbelievers will be tormented in this life, and suffer even more pain in the Hereafter. 33-34 
The reward for disbelievers is the Fire. 35

*Quran Surah 14: Abraham *

Woe unto the disbelievers. Theirs will be an awful doom. 2
Allah sends some people astray. 4
Those who are in hell will be forced to drink festering water which they can hardly swallow. They will want to die, but they will not be able to. Theirs is a harsh doom. 16-17 Allah sends wrong-doers astray. He does whatever he likes. 27 
Those in hell will be chained together. Their clothing will be made of pitch and fire will cover their faces. 49-50

*Quran Surah 15: The Rock *

Let the disbelievers enjoy life and let false hope beguile them. They will come to know! 2-3 
Iblis will lead humans astray. Only perfect Muslims will be safe from him. The rest will go to hell. 39-43 
Allah's doom is a dolorous doom. 50

*Quran Surah 16: The Bee*

Allah could have led everyone to the truth, but he chose not to. 9 
Those who don't believe in the Hearafter are proud. 22 
Disbelievers are evil and will dwell in hell forever. 27-29
Disbelievers are liars. 39
Allah will add doom to doom for those who disbelieve. 88 
Those who oppose Islam will face an awful doom. 94

*Quran Surah 17: The Children of Israel*

Allah made hell to be a dungeon for disbelievers. 8
Allah has prepared a painful doom for those who disbelieve in the Hereafter. 10 
Allah destroyed entire towns. 16 
How many generations Allah has destroyed since Noah! 17 
Allah intends to burn people in hell. 18 
Allah makes it so that unbelievers cannot understand. 45-46
Allah will destroy every town before the Day of Resurrection. 58 
Allah will send disbelievers astray. Then he'll burn them in hell, increasing the flames from time to time. 97-98

*Quran Surah 18: The Cave*

Allah has prepared a Fire for the disbelievers. When they want a shower, Allah will give them a shower of molten lead to burn their faces. 29
Those who are condemned to the Fire know they will have no way to escape. 53 
The worst wrong is to forget Allah's revelations. Allah covers their hearts and makes them deaf so that they will never believe the truth. 57 
There is an appointed time in which the doomed will find no escape. 58 
Allah has destroyed many towns. 59
On a certain day, Allah will present hell, in plain view, to the disbelievers. 100
Allah will welcome the disbelievers into hell. 102 
Hell is the reward for disbelievers because they made a jest of Allah's revelations and messengers. 106

*Quran Surah 19: Mary *

Allah will pluck out from every sect those who should burn in hell. 69-70 
Allah will record what disbelievers say and then prolong their torment. 77-79
Allah has sent the devils on the disbelievers to confuse them. 83
Allah has destroyed many generations. 98

*Quran Surah 20: Ta Ha *

Those who do not believe Allah's revelations will face doom in the Hereafter. 127
Allah has destroyed many generations. 128

*Quran Surah 21: The Prophets *

Allah destroyed entire towns, yet the people still disbelieved. 6 
The people cried out for mercy, but Allah killed them anyway. 15 
Disbelievers will not be able to put out the fire on their faces and backs. They will be stupefied and no one will help them. 39-40
Allah gave judgment and knowledge to Lot . He was a righteous man. (Genesis 19:7-38) 75 
Every person alive at the time of the flood was evil. So Allah drowned them all. 77
The disbelievers will stare in terror at what Allah has in store for them. 97-99

*Surah 22: The Pilgrimage*

The devil will guide some to the punishment of the Flame. 3-4 
Those who turn from the way of Allah will face ignominy in this world and burning in the next. 9 
Whoever thinks that Allah will not give Muhammad victory should go hang himself. 15
Disbelievers will wear garments of fire, boiling fluid will be poured on their heads, their bellies and skin will be melted, they will be tormented with iron hooks, and when they try to escape they will be driven back with the taunt: Taste the doom of burning. 19-22 Allah will provide the disbelievers with a painful doom. 25
How many towns Allah has destroyed! 45 
Those who disregard Allah's revelations are the owners of the Fire. 51 
Those who disbelieve Allah's revelations will have a shameful doom. 57 
Those who disbelieve Allah's revelations will burn in the Fire. 72

*Quran Surah 23: The Believers *

Allah told Noah not to bother pleading for the people he was about to drown. 27 
Those who don't believe in the Hereafter will receive extreme punishment from Allah. 74-77
When fire burns their faces, they will be glum. 104
Disbelievers will not be successful. 117

*Surah 24: The Light *

Scourge adulterers and adulteresses with 100 stripes. Do not show them any pity. Have a party of believers watch the punishment. 2
Only adulterers can marry adulteresses. Believers are not to marry them. 3 
Vile women are for vile men, and vile men for vile women. 26 
Believing women must lower their gaze and be modest, cover themselves with veils, and not reveal themselves except to their husbands, relatives, children, and slaves. 31 Disbelievers are miscreants. 55 
Disbelievers will never escape the Fire that will be their home. 57
It's okay for believers to own slaves. 58 
The only true believers are those who believe in Allah and his messenger. 62

*Quran Surah 25: The Criterion *

Those who deny the coming of the Hour will be chained together and burned with fire. They will pray for their own destruction. 11-13
Allah will force the evil-doers to taste great torment. 19
It will be a hard day for disbelievers and wrong-doers. They will gnaw on their hands and wish they had chosen Islam. 26-27
Those who deny Muhammad's revelations will be destroyed. 36
Allah drowned everyone in the flood of Noah, and has prepared a painful doom for evil-doers. 37

*Quran Surah 26: The Poets*

Allah destroyed the people in Lot 's town with a dreadful rain. 172-3 
Many will not believe until they see the painful doom. 201
Those who believe in another god are doomed. 213

*Quran Surah 27: The Ant *

Allah leads those who do not believe in the Hereafter astray by making things work out OK in this life, so that he can torment them forever in the next. They will get the worst punishment and will be the greatest losers. 4-5 "Allah destroyed them and their people, every one." 51 
But he "saved those who believed." 53 
Allah sent a dreadful rain on "those who stayed behind." 58
Whoever does something wrong will be thrown into the Fire. 90

*Quran Surah 28: The Narrative *

Allah has completely destroyed many communities. 58
Allah will taunt Christians on the day of their doom, saying: Where are My partners whom ye imagined? 62-64
Allah caused the earth to swallow Korah. 79-81 
Never help disbelievers. 86 (Can Muslims in countries ruled in by non-Muslims be loyal to their country?)

*Quran Surah 29: The Spider *

Those who disbelieve in the revelations of Allah have no hope of mercy. For such there is a painful doom. 23 
Only wrong-doers deny the revelations of Allah. 49 
Those who disbelieve in the revelations of Allah are the losers. 52
The doom of hell will come upon disbelievers suddenly, when they least expect it. 53-55

*Quran Surah 30: The Romans *

Allah will tear Christians apart for ascribing partners to him. 13-14 
Disbelievers will be brought to doom. 16 
It's OK to own slaves. 28
Allah does not love disbelievers. 45 
Allah seals the heart of disbelievers. (And then he burns them in the Fire.) 59

*Quran Surah 31: Luqman*

Those who mislead others from Allah's way and mock Islam will have a painful doom. 6-7 
Allah will give disbelievers a little comfort for a little while, and then he'll torment them forever with a heavy doom. 23-24

*Quran Surah 32: The Prostration*

Allah will fill hell with the jinn and mankind together. 13
Allah: Taste the doom of immortality because of what ye used to do. 14 
Those who used to deny the Fire will be tormented in it forever. 20
The worst thing you can do is to deny the revelations of Allah. 22

*Quran Surah 33: The Clans *

Don't obey disbelievers. 1 (Can Muslims in countries ruled in by non-Muslims be loyal to their country?) Allah makes the deeds of unbelievers fruitless. 19
Allah cast panic into the hearts of the disbelievers. He killed some, and enslaved others. 25-26 
Allah gave Zeyd's wife, his own daughter in law to Muhammad in marriage. This was so that all Muslims would know that it's OK to marry your adopted son's ex-wife. 37
Ignore disbelievers and their poisonous talk. 48 
It's OK to own slaves. 50 
Allah says it is lawful for Muhammad to marry any women he wants. 50-51 
It's OK to own slaves. 55 
Those who malign Allah, Muhammad, and Muslims will be cursed by Allah in this life and with doom in the Hereafter. 57 
Those who oppose Islam will be slain with a fierce slaughter. 60-61
Allah has cursed the disbelievers, and has prepared for them a flaming fire, wherein they will abide forever. 64-65
The disbelievers will be burned in the Fire with a double torment. 66-68

*Quran Surah 34: Saba*

Those who challenge the revelations of Muhammad will have a painful doom. 5
Those who disbelieve in the Hereafter will be tormented. 8
But some of the jinn Allah burned with flaming Fire. 12 
Those who strive against Allah's revelations will be brought to the doom. 38 
Those who worshipped the jinn will taste the doom of the Fire. 41 
Allah hates those who ignore his messengers. 45 
Those who are cast into hell be terrified when they see that they have no escape. Then they will believe. But it will be too late. 51-52

*Quran Surah 35: The Angels*

Those who disbelieve will have an awful doom. 7
Allah sends whoever he wants astray. 8 
Allah hates disbelievers. 26 
Disbelievers will burn forever in the fire of hell. Allah will keep them alive so that he can torture them forever. When they repent and ask for mercy, he will ignore them. 36-7 He who disbelieves, his disbelief will be on his own head. 39 
Allah has blinded the disbelievers so that they cannot see the truth. So it don't bother warning them.

*Quran Surah 36: Ya Sin *

They will go to hell anyway. 8-10 
Allah has destroyed many entire generations. 31 
If Allah feels like it, he will drown everyone. 43
Allah will burn the disbelievers in hell. 63-4

*Quran Surah 37: Those Who Set The Ranks* 
Those who refuse to believe in Muhammad's revelations will face a painful doom. 31-38 
Those in hell must eat from a tree with the heads of devils, and then drink boiling water. After that they return to hell. 62-68 
Allah drowned everyone except Noah and his family in the flood. 82 
Allah tells Abraham in a dream to sacrifice his son. (But is the son Ishmael or Isaac?) 102
Allah killed everyone in Sodom except for Lot and his family. 136 
No one is against Allah, except those who burn in hell. 162-3

*Quran Surah 38: Sad*

Allah has destroyed many generations. 3 
Those who doubt will soon taste Allah's doom. 8 
Those who deny the messengers deserve doom. 14 
Those who wander from the way of Allah will have an awful doom. 26
Those who disbelieve will burn in the Fire. 27 
The transgressors will roast in the Fire and be forced to drink boiling liquids followed by ice cold drinks. 55-9 
Iblis asks Allah to let him hang around and mislead humans. Allah allows him to do so, and Iblis leads all humans to hell except for the single-minded slaves. Allah agrees, and plans to fill hell with Iblis and his followers. 79-85

*Quran Surah 39: The Troops*

Tell the disbelievers to enjoy themselves now, because later they will be owners of the Fire. 8 
The losers will be those who lose themselves and their families on the Day of Resurrection. They will be surrounded by fire. 15-16
No one will be able to help those that Allah torments in the Fire. 19 
Woe unto those who forget Allah. They are in plain error. 22 
Allah sends some people astray. For them there is no guide. 23 
The worst thing you can do is tell a lie against Allah. The home of disbelievers is hell. 32 
Allah sends some people astray. For them there is no guide. 36 
Surrender to Allah before he sends the doom upon you suddenly. 54-55 
Those who lie about Allah will be sent to hell and will have their faces blackened. 60 
Losers are those who disbelieve the revelations of Allah. 63 
Those ascribe a partner to Allah (like the Christians) will be among the losers. 65
Those who disbelieve will be driven into hell. 71-72

*Quran Surah 40: The Believer *

Allah sent an awful punishment at the time of Noah. 5 
Those who disbelieve are the owners of the Fire. 6
Allah greatly abhors those who disbelieve. 10 
When the doom comes, the hearts of the doomed will choke in their throats, and no one will help them. 18 
Those who ignore Allah's "clear proofs" will be seized and punished severely. 22 
Those that Allah sends astray will have no helper or guide. 33 
Allah deceives those who doubt. 34
The prodigals will be owners of the Fire. 43 
The doomed will be exposed to the Fire morning and evening. 46 
Those in hell will beg to be relieved from the Fire's torment for just a day. But the prayer of a disbeliever is in vain. 49-50 
Those who bicker about Allah's revelations are filled with pride. 56
Those who scorn Allah will go to hell. 60
Those who deny the revelations of Allah are perverted. 63
Those who deny the Scripture and Allah's messengers will be dragged through boiling water and thrust into the Fire. 70-72 
Allah will taunt the Christians in hell, saying: Where are all my partners that you used to believe in? 73 
Thus does Allah send astray the disbelievers (in his guidance). 74 
Those who scorn will go to hell. 76
When they see Allah's doom they will believe in Allah. But their faith will not save them. The disbelievers will be ruined. 84-85

*Quran Surah 41: Fusilat *

Woe unto the idolaters who disbelieve in the Hereafter. 6
Allah will make life miserable for those who deny his revelations and then he will torment them forever in the Hereafter. And they will not be helped. 15-16 
The enemies of Allah will be gathered into the Fire where their skin, ears, and eyes will testify against them. 19-20 
Allah will make those who disbelieve taste an awful doom. Their immortal home will be the Fire, since they denied Allah's revelations. 27-28
Those who disbelieve will taste hard punishment. 50

*Quran Surah 42: The Counsel *

While some lounge in the Garden, others will roast in the Flame. 7
Those who argue about Allah will have his wrath upon them. Theirs will be an awful doom. 16
Allah sometimes kills people for misbehaving. 34 
Allah sends some people astray and then punishes them for it by burning them in the Fire. 44-46 
Allah makes some people barren. (Whenever he feels like it.) 50

*Quran Surah 43: Ornaments of God*

When the Egyptians angered Allah, he drowned them all. 55 
Those who argue and do wrong will have a painful doom that will come upon them suddenly. 65-66 
The guilty are tormented forever in hell. Allah will not relax their punishment. 74-75

*Quran Surah 44: Smoke *

Those in torment will claim to believe and ask Allah for relief. But he will refuse since they will return to their disbelief. 11-16 
Those in hell must eat from a tree like molten brass that burns their bellies. Then boiling water will be poured on their heads. 43-48

*Quran Surah 45: Crouching *

Those who hear and reject Allah's revelations are sinful liars. Give them tidings of a painful doom. 7-8 
Those who joke about Allah's revelations will go to hell. Theirs will be an awful doom. 9-10 
Those who disbelieve in Allah's revelations will have a painful doom of wrath. 11 
Allah sends some people astray, making it impossible for them to hear or see. 23 
Those who disbelieve are guilty folk. 31

*Quran Surah 46: The Wind-Curved Sandals *

Disbelievers will be rewarded with the ignominious doom of the Fire. 20 
The guilty will face a wind with a painful torment. 25 
Allah has destroyed entire towns. 27 
Allah will taunt the disbelievers that he torments in the fire, saying: "Taste the doom for that ye disbelieved." 34

*Quran Surah 47: Muhammad *
Allah makes the works of disbelievers vain. 1 
Those who disbelieve follow falsehood. 3
Smite the necks of the disbelievers whenever you fight against them. Those who die fighting for Allah will be rewarded. 4 
Allah will damn the disbelievers and make all their actions fruitless. 8-9 
Disbelievers may eat and be happy now, but the Fire will be their final home. 12 
Those in the Garden will drink delicious wine, while those in the Fire will drink boiling water that will tear apart their intestines. 15 
Allah curses people by making them deaf and blind. 23 
Angels will gather them together and smite their faces and backs. 27 
Allah will make the actions those who disbelieve fruitless. 32 
Those who disbelieve will never be pardoned by Allah. 34-35

*Quran Surah 48: Victory*

Those who think an evil thought concerning Allah will be cursed and sent to hell by him. 6 
Allah has prepared a flame for the disbelievers. 13
If you refuse to fight for Allah, he will punish you with a painful doom. 16-17 
But if you're willing to fight for Allah, he will provide you with lots of booty. 19-20 
Allah punished those who disbelieved with a painful punishment. 25
Those with Muhammad are ruthless toward disbelievers and merciful toward themselves. 29

*Quran Surah 49: The Private Apartments *

Do not lift your voice when in Muhammad's presence. Those who subdue their voices are righteous and will receive an immense reward from Allah. 1-3

*Quran Surah 50: Oaf *

Allah has destroyed many entire generations. 36

*Quran Surah 51: The Winnowing Winds *
Accursed are the conjecturers who ask: When is the Day of Judgment? It is the day they will be tormented by the Fire. 10-14 Woe to the disbelievers. 60

*Quran Surah 52: The Mount *
Those who deny the existence of hell will be thrust into its Fire. 11-16 
Those who disbelieve are trapped. 42

*Quran Surah 54: The Moon*

Allah sent a storm of stones on Lot's folk, killing all but Lot 's family. 34 
The suffering in hell will be more wretched and bitter than anything experienced on earth. 46-48 
Allah destroyed many people, but does anyone remember anymore? 51

*Quran Surah 55: The Beneficent*

The guilty deny hell. But after they die they go circling between it and fierce, boiling water. 43-44

*Quran Surah 56: The Event *

But those on his left hand will face scorching wind, scalding water, and black smoke. 42-43
Those who deny Allah and the Hereafter will eat from the Zaqqum tree and drink boiling water. 51-54
Allah will welcome the rejecters and erring with boiling water and a roasting in the hell fire. 92-94

*Quran Surah 57: Iron *

The home of disbelievers is the Fire, a hapless journey's end. 15 
Those who disbelieve and deny Allah's revelations are the owners of the fire. 19

*Quran Surah 58: She That Disputeth *

For disbelievers is a painful doom. 4 
For disbelievers is a shameful doom. 5 
Don't make friends with Allah's enemies. For those who do so, Allah has prepared a dreadful doom. 14-15 
Those who turn others away from the way of Allah will have a shameful doom. They are rightful owners of the Fire. 16-17 
Those who oppose Allah and His Messenger will be among the lowest. 20 
On the Last Day good Muslims will not love their non-Muslim friends and family members, not even their fathers, sons, or brothers (or their mothers, daughters, or sisters). 22

*Quran Surah 59: Exile *

Allah cast fear into the hearts of the disbelieving People of the Scripture. Their home in the Hereafter will be the Fire. 2-3 
The disbelieving people of the Scripture are liars. 11 
The devil and disbelievers will be in the Fire. 16-17 
The owners of the Garden and the owners of the Fire are not equal. 20

*Quran Surah 60: She That is to be Examined *

Don't be friends with disbelievers. They are your (and Allah's) enemy. 1 
Don't be friends with those who have warred against you because of religion. Whoever makes friends with them is a wrong-doer. 9 
Don't be friends with those who disbelieve in the Hereafter. They are Allah's enemies. 13

*Quran Surah 61: The Ranks *

Allah loves those who fight for him. 4 
Allah leads some people astray. 5
The worst thing you can do is tell a lie about Allah. 7

*Quran Surah 62: The Congregation *

A hypocritical Jew looks like an ass carrying books. Those who deny the revelations of Allah are ugly. 5

*Quran Surah 63: The Hypocrites*

Allah seals the hearts of those who believe and then disbelieve so that they can understand nothing. 3 
Disbelievers are perverted. They are the enemy, confounded by Allah. 4 
Don't bother to ask Allah to forgive the disbelievers. He will never forgive them. 6

*Quran Surah 64: Mutual Disillusion *

Those who disbelieve will have a painful doom. 5 
Those who disbelieve are the owners of the Fire. 10

*Quran Surah 66: Banning *

Muhammad's wives need to be careful. If they criticize their husband, Allah will replace them with better ones. 5
The fuel of the Fire is men and stones. 6 
Be stern with disbelievers. They are going to Hell anyway. 9
The wives of Noah and Lot (who were both righteous) betrayed their husbands and are now in the Fire. 10

*Quran Surah67: The Sovereignty *

Disbelievers will go to hell where they will hear its roaring and boiling. 6-7 
Who will protect the disbelievers from a painful doom? (Nobody) 28

*Quran Surah 69: The Reality*

Those who do not believe in Allah will be chained up and cast into hell-fire where they will eat filth. 30-35

*Quran Surah 71: Noah *

Those that Allah drowned in Noah's flood were then tortured forever in the Fire. 25
Noah asked Allah to drown all the disbelievers. 26

*Quran Surah 72: The Jinn*

The fires of hell will be fueled with the bodies of idolators and unbelievers. They will experience an ever-greater torment. 15-17 
Those who disobey Allah and his messenger will dwell forever in the fire of hell. 23

*Quran Surah 73: The Enshrouded One*

Allah will take care of the deniers. He will tie them up, burn them in a raging fire, and feed them food that chokes them. 11-13

*Quran Surah 74: The Cloaked One*

The last day will be a day of anguish for disbelievers. 9-10 
Those who are stubborn to Allah's revelations will face a fearful doom. 16-17 
The fire of hell shrivels humans and spares nothing. 27-29
Allah has appointed angels to tend the Fire and has prepared stumbling blocks for those who disbelieve. He sends some people (whoever he wants) astray. 31
Allah is the font of fear. 56

*Quran Surah 76: "Time" or "Man" *

Allah has prepared chains, manacles, and a raging fire for the disbelievers. 4 
Don't obey disbelievers. 24

*Quran Surah 77: The Emissaries *

Allah destroyed "the former folk." 16 
Woe unto the repudiators on that day! 19, 24, 28, 34, 40, 45, 49

*Quran Surah 79: "Those Who Drag Forth" *
Those who rebel will go to hell. 37-39

*Quran Surah 80: "He Frowned" *

Disbelievers are wicked people. On the last day they will be in darkness and have dust on their faces. 40-42

*Quran Surah 82: The Cleaving *

The wicked will burn in hell forever. 82

*Quran Surah 84: The Sundering *

Some folks will be thrown into a scorching fire. 11-12 
Disbelievers will be given a painful doom. 22-24

*Quran Surah 87: The Most High*

Those who are flung into the great Fire will neither live nor die. 12-13

*Quran Surah 88: The Overwhelming *

On that day many will be sad and weary. Scorched by the fire, drinking boiling water, with only bitter thorn-fruit to eat. 2-7 
Allah will punish disbelievers with the direst punishment. 23-24

*Quran Surah 89: The Dawn *

Allah poured on them the disaster of His punishment. 13

*Quran Surah 90: The City*

Those who disbelieve Allah's revelations will have the Fire placed over them like an awning. 19-20

*Quran Surah92: The Night *

Those who deny Allah's revelations must endure the flaming fire. 14-16


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> come to Ireland


Ireland is supposed to be fun..my friend regularly holidays there and visits friends. .but I've also heard steroid pickings are thin so that would put me off...dublin guiness is different to the uk weatherspoons crap


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> come to Ireland


No jobs in Ireland last time I checked, that's why we have so many Paddies here, lol.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> British government didn't invade Ireland though did it.


well they carried it on in the recent history. And the government I'm talking about were not very nice people. Especially that c**t thatcher


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Surely the uk, France and US can do something about IS now? It's not that difficult it really isn't all we need Is someone with balls in charge.

Oh well hopefully russia will step up to the plate.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

dmull86 said:


> what do u think happened.


Well Ireland has never existed as a state, it was loads of little tribes arguing between themselves, then you had vikings, they became less prominent, then you got invaded by Normans (Who has also invaded us), which eventually became Britain and Ireland


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Well Ireland has never existed as a state, it was loads of little tribes arguing between themselves, then you had vikings, they became less prominent, then you got invaded by Normans (Who has also invaded us), which eventually became Britain and Ireland


as I said they carried it on. And in my time the British army in Ireland was not welcome. But technically my comment about invasion to Ireland was incorrect and I retract it. Collusion and opression still stands. Also we are talking about the french attacks


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> come to Ireland


Is it a Muslim free zone? Are we safe if non ginger?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Surely the uk, France and US can do something about IS now? It's not that difficult it really isn't all we need Is someone with balls in charge.
> 
> Oh well hopefully russia will step up to the plate.


Russia looks after Russia, they don't care about anyone else.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Suppose it depends what you do. Cost of living is quite high in Dublin though.


Construction. There's loads of work here in England, so I won't leave for now, but I wouldn't mind visiting Ireland again one day to see the little villages. I went to Cork last time, very peaceful actually. Weather was cloudy though, could have been nicer.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

dmull86 said:


> as I said they carried it on. And in my time the British army in Ireland was not welcome. But technically my comment about invasion to Ireland was incorrect and I retract it. Collusion and opression still stands. Also we are talking about the french attacks


British Army was sent to Ireland to protect Catholics from the Protestants which you needed at the time. They were welcomed by the Catholics. Then IRA started shooting British soldiers...


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Russia looks after Russia, they don't care about anyone else.


shame cuz they have the balls to actually kill the enemy. Not like this sh1t joke of a country


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

xpower said:


> View attachment 116975


Really - using a corrupted quote to defend a barbaric, supremacist theocracy?

Try doing some research into 5.32.

You do realise that quote only applies to muslims killing other muslims?

http://my.telegraph.co.uk/abdulmuhd/amuhd/2218/§7-whoever-kills-a-person-unjustly-it-is-as-though-he-has-killed-all-mankind-quran-532/


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> British Army was sent to Ireland to protect Catholics from the Protestants which you needed at the time. They were welcomed by the Catholics. Then IRA started shooting British soldiers...


that's not what happened at all. True British army were sent to protect Catholics. But they didn't do a very good job. They worked with loyalist paramilitaries as they didn't like the way catholics were gaining strength. They formed death squads. Allowed murders and many other atrocities. Some of the worst things imaginable were started by good intentions. Sorry quoting a film there. As I said in my time the British government have been nothing but trouble for the world. Not British people just the government


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


>


no wonder they are crazy bastards if that's what they are following


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

dmull86 said:


> that's not what happened at all. True British army were sent to protect Catholics. But they didn't do a very good job. They worked with loyalist paramilitaries as they didn't like the way catholics were gaining strength. They formed death squads. Allowed murders and many other atrocities. Some of the worst things imaginable were started by good intentions. Sorry quoting a film there. As I said in my time the British government have been nothing but trouble for the world. Not British people just the government


What do you mean by catholics 'gaining strength'?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> I don't recall learning about it from that point if view in school... I didn't study history beyond junior cert tho.


We didn't even do anything about it at school


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> You do realise that quote only applies to muslims killing other muslims?
> 
> http://my.telegraph.co.uk/abdulmuhd/amuhd/2218/§7-whoever-kills-a-person-unjustly-it-is-as-though-he-has-killed-all-mankind-quran-532/


You do realise that you are totally wrong about that? It applies to everyone, the exceptions are not non Muslims but those who have been found guilty of murder in which case they can be killed and thus the verse does not apply to them regardless if they are Muslim or not.

There are way too many hate sites on the net spouting B/S about Islam, its just a shame people choose to get their info from them


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> You do realise that you are totally wrong about that? It applies to everyone, the exceptions are not non Muslims but those who have been found guilty of murder in which case they can be killed and thus the verse does not apply to them regardless if they are Muslim or not.
> 
> There are way too many hate sites on the net spouting B/S about Islam, its just a shame people choose to get their info from them


maybe the follower of western islam should do more to show others mate. I'm 25 and if i go on what I've seen from the muslim religion it don't show much good. As I say I'm against all religion but muslims in this country should do a lot more to help themselves imo.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> maybe the follower of western islam should do more to show others mate. I'm 25 and if i go on what I've seen from the muslim religion it don't show much good. As I say I'm against all religion but muslims in this country should do a lot more to help themselves imo.


Such as?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> You do realise that you are totally wrong about that? It applies to everyone, the exceptions are not non Muslims but those who have been found guilty of murder in which case they can be killed and thus the verse does not apply to them regardless if they are Muslim or not.
> 
> There are way too many hate sites on the net spouting B/S about Islam, its just a shame people choose to get their info from them


I'm not wrong.

"For this reason did we prescribe to the children of Israel that whoever slays a soul, unless it be for manslaughter or for mischief in the land, it is as though he slew all men; and whoever keeps it alive, it is as though he kept alive all men; and certainly Our messengers came to them with clear arguments, but even after that many of them certainly act extravagantly in the land."

It is quite apparent that "Whoever kills a person&#8230;.it is as though he killed all mankind" is completely misleading and dishonest and is intended as a dissimulation. It is as though it is saying that Allah disapproves of killing (of any kind) i.e. "*whoever kills&#8230; is killing mankind." *It is misleading because it is out of context and it was abbreviated deliberately to deceive those not familiar with the Quran. Because when the verse is read in full it implies that "when the person is a murderer, or someone who inciting sedition," that killing him is justified. And in the eyes of Muslims, all non-Muslims who reject Allah and Islam are "spreading corruption" and are legitimate targets to be killed. *But it does imply (to Muslims) that killing another (innocent) Muslim would be synonymous to killing all mankind.* (That, I believe was Muhammad's intended meaning of that verse.)


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> Didnt you study history in secondry school? Well I guess there were bigger events ye were involved in that the Irish history wouldn't be that big. Was for the Irish though


We wouldn't have time for much else in class if we studied how every nation left the British Empire


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> British Army was sent to Ireland to protect Catholics from the Protestants which you needed at the time. They were welcomed by the Catholics. Then IRA started shooting British soldiers...


erm no...Nationalists did welcome the British Army to begin with, that's true, but then the British Army began incidents such as the Falls Curfew in 1970, when 3,000 British troops imposed martial law conditions on the nationalist lower Falls area of west Belfast....The IRA was still active with Briitsh Army a target before the Troubles, although they were massively unsuccessful...don't twist thiings without knowing the history


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> Such as?


you tell me mate. This forums full of political correctness, the country is full of it. I say things how I see them. I don't agree with islam so i'm not a muslim. I do not care for the views of muslims but as a group the ones who want to practice a peaceful version of a religion should be doing more to visually show their support to those against extreme islam.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> that is exactly whati mean when I say the terrorists are not extremist radicals they are simply the most devoted muslims leading life like they are truly instructed.. British muslims pretend this doesn't exist just like they wont answer you when u question them about momo being a pedo a rapust a savage and murderer... his 6 year old wifes life stories tell about him being 54 when he deflowered her at 9 year of age.how he fondled her in the bath .how he stole his adopted sons wife because he liked her as soon as he set eyes on her..when his don protested he demanded the wife as god commands him (obviously found her more attractive that lil aisha)..they are called the hadiths but watered dwn part time muslims pretend they only know or heard of the nicey nicey quotes and stories..I dare u to ask any muslim if they see mohammad as their ideal man then bring up the marrying six year olds stealing his dons wife..then the ko blow....would u letvur six year old daughter marry the fifty four year old prophet. .if not why..is he not ur ideal man and prophet


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I'm not wrong.
> 
> "For this reason did we prescribe to the children of Israel that whoever slays a soul, unless it be for manslaughter or for mischief in the land, it is as though he slew all men; and whoever keeps it alive, it is as though he kept alive all men; and certainly Our messengers came to them with clear arguments, but even after that many of them certainly act extravagantly in the land."
> 
> It is quite apparent that "Whoever kills a person&#8230;.it is as though he killed all mankind" is completely misleading and dishonest and is intended as a dissimulation. It is as though it is saying that Allah disapproves of killing (of any kind) i.e. "*whoever kills&#8230; is killing mankind." *It is misleading because it is out of context and it was abbreviated deliberately to deceive those not familiar with the Quran. Because when the verse is read in full it implies that "when the person is a murderer, or someone who inciting sedition," that killing him is justified. And in the eyes of Muslims, all non-Muslims who reject Allah and Islam are "spreading corruption" and are legitimate targets to be killed. *But it does imply (to Muslims) that killing another (innocent) Muslim would be synonymous to killing all mankind.* (That, I believe was Muhammad's intended meaning of that verse.)


Sorry mate, but the argument being used in that article is ridiculous, the verse is clear, yes there are exceptions i.e those guilty of murder whether they are Muslims or not, but for the author to then extrapolate what he has is nonsensical i.e



Quote said:


> And in the eyes of Muslims, all non-Muslims who reject Allah and Islam are "spreading corruption" and are legitimate targets to be killed.


That is the part he's concocted to twist a clear statement to try and suggest it means something which it clearly does not.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dmull86 said:


> protected ha don't make me laugh. Attacked, shot and beaten is not protection.


oh here we go...


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> erm no...Nationalists did welcome the British Army to begin with, that's true, but then the British Army began incidents such as the Falls Curfew in 1970, when 3,000 British troops imposed martial law conditions on the nationalist lower Falls area of west Belfast....The IRA was still active with Briitsh Army a target before the Troubles, although they were massively unsuccessful...don't twist thiings without knowing the history


I've not twisted a things. Falls curfew was the Army searching for weapons. They shouldn't have had to look for weapons etc.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> What do you mean by catholics 'gaining strength'?


Benching 3 plates a side.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> Such as?


Well you'd better start thinking my friend, because like it or not, distance yourself from these pieces of scum as much as you want, but they are currently the Marketing Department/PR Dept/Shop Front of the Islamic faith. If you truly believe that they are not representative of Islam, then you need to start showing why, and doing your bit to route them out and wipe them off the face of the earth. Surely they are an embarrassment to the faith of Islam and no one should be keener to destroy them than true Muslims.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> What do you mean by catholics 'gaining strength'?


look basically the crown sent over thousands of English and Scottish Protestants as part of their plantation policy. Catholics were treated badly. Army came over to calm things. Didn't work. Catholics gained strength and support. Civil wars broke out British army was filled with Protestants and loyalists. Which in turn were very one sided. Loyalist Protestants, army and ruc colluded to murder. Troubles began. Ceasefire. Uneasy peace. Here we are today with some bigots and mostly protestant and catholics getting on great. A nasty taste has been left in people's mouths but. Some people don't want to forget and drag everybody back. That's all I'm saying because I didn't want to get into a debate as I couldn't care less.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> oh here we go...


as I said didn't want to get into a debate about any of this


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> you tell me mate. This forums full of political correctness, the country is full of it. I say things how I see them. I don't agree with islam so i'm not a muslim. I do not care for the views of muslims but as a group the ones who want to practice a peaceful version of a religion should be doing more to visually show their support to those against extreme islam.


C'mon you can't demand people do something and then fail to even suggest anything, fact of the matter is a lot is being done, trust me the vast majority of Muslims are desperate to try and put an end to this, who faces the backlash after sh1t like this happens? At least 3 Mosques have been targeted with explosives as far as I'm aware, i.e someone tried to blow them up, 2 of those devices were detonated, not much said about that on the news, so yeah Muslims want this madness to end more than anyone.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> Why would they leave it if they had a good and fair life as part if it?


I don't recall saying life was great in the colonies!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> C'mon you can't demand people do something and then fail to even suggest anything, fact of the matter is a lot is being done, trust me the vast majority of Muslims are desperate to try and put an end to this, who faces the backlash after sh1t like this happens? At least 3 Mosques have been targeted with explosives as far as I'm aware, i.e someone tried to blow them up, 2 of those devices were detonated, not much said about that on the news, so yeah Muslims want this madness to end more than anyone.


well then they should raise their voice as I'm not hearing anything I'm seeing a lot of fence sitting.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Total Rebuild said:


> Well you'd better start thinking my friend, because like it or not, distance yourself from these pieces of scum as much as you want, but they are currently the Marketing Department/PR Dept/Shop Front of the Islamic faith. If you truly believe that they are not representative of Islam, then you need to start showing why, and doing your bit to route them out and wipe them off the face of the earth. Surely they are an embarrassment to the faith of Islam and no one should be keener to destroy them than true Muslims.


 A lot is being done, the main stream media chooses not to give it any attention, but when the crazies like Ajum choudry and co decide open their big mouths the papers are all over it.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

dmull86 said:


> look basically the crown sent over thousands of English and Scottish Protestants as part of their plantation policy. Catholics were treated badly. Army came over to calm things. Didn't work. Catholics gained strength and support. Civil wars broke out British army was filled with Protestants and loyalists. Which in turn were very one sided. Loyalist Protestants, army and ruc colluded to murder. Troubles began. Ceasefire. Uneasy peace. Here we are today with some bigots and mostly protestant and catholics getting on great. A nasty taste has been left in people's mouths but. Some people don't want to forget and drag everybody back. That's all I'm saying because I didn't want to get into a debate as I couldn't care less.


You do you realise you skipped a few hundred years of history there. By which time things should have been history. But in Ireland history is a problem...


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> well then they should raise their voice as I'm not hearing anything I'm seeing a lot of fence sitting.


If the media choose to ignore the voices of reason within the Muslim community and give all the attention to the nutjobs that sell the papers, can you really blame the vast majority of law abiding Muslims? That doesn't make sense now does it?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

12 gauge said:


> Sorry mate, but the argument being used in that article is ridiculous, the verse is clear, yes there are exceptions i.e those guilty of murder whether they are Muslims or not, but for the author to then extrapolate what he has is nonsensical i.e
> 
> That is the part he's concocted to twist a clear statement to try and suggest it means something which it clearly does not.


allah said killing fellow believers is worse than non believers or innocents but once u denounce islam or refuse to convert you are no longer innocents and are now enemies. ..and also allowed to lie


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

testosquirrel said:


> allah said killing fellow believers is worse than non believers or innocents but once u denounce islam or refuse to convert you are no longer innocents and are now enemies. ..and also allowed to lie
> 
> View attachment 117010


Like I said previously there are way too many hate websites spouting lies about Muslims and Islam on the net, not the best place to get accurate information.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Like I said previously there are way too many *hate* websites *spouting* lies about Muslims and Islam on the net, not the best place to get accurate information.


Nice buzzwords there bro but the fact is, if there were no Muslims in Europe, we wouldn't have any problems with Muslim terrorists, and since NO OTHER RELIGION WHATSOEVER is committing acts of terrorism in Europe, we should really be asking ourselves why we allowed Muslims into Europe in the first place. It's not like European citizens asked for them to be here.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> If the media choose to ignore the voices of reason within the Muslim community and give all the attention to the nutjobs that sell the papers, can you really blame the vast majority of law abiding Muslims? That doesn't make sense now does it?


but it's not like we need media to highlight it..there are lots of Muslims everywhere iv never walked through my town for example and seen any protest, marches or anything by these groups I live near one of the largest universities I live in a multicultural city so I should see something ...I and others like me want to see that otherwise they can only expect to be tarnished with the same brush unfortunately.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> If the media choose to ignore the voices of reason within the Muslim community and give all the attention to the nutjobs that sell the papers, can you really blame the vast majority of law abiding Muslims? That doesn't make sense now does it?


and....which law are they abiding by?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

The law of the land


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> The of the land


law of the land? ...ok


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

All those quotes are wrong. Read up the verses on quran.com and their meaning.

Also verses alone should not be taken in isolation rather read in context. It takes years of studying the quran before truly understanding its meaning.

Further to that, the topic of the prophet muhammad pbuh has been done to death. He firstly married a widow of who was 54 years of age. Times were different and centuries ago people married different ages, Nowhere and I mean nowhere was it said that this was to be carried on.

Furthermore, the bible a 80 year old christianic man wedded and bedded a 6 year old. Yet this is never said.

In Islam it is said one should marry girls when they reach puberty which science has proved time and time again that centuries ago girls reached puberty younger, wed younger and were more mature. today girls mature slower due to the world we live in.

In USA a 1st world country certain states can marry 14 year olds yet noone bats an eye.

Picking and choosing random information found on the net won't help your point.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> Nice buzzwords there bro but the fact is, if there were no Muslims in Europe, we wouldn't have any problems with Muslim terrorists, and since NO OTHER RELIGION WHATSOEVER is committing acts of terrorism in Europe, we should really be asking ourselves why we allowed Muslims into Europe in the first place. It's not like European citizens asked for them to be here.


You cant outlaw a Religion, lets say you had your way and no Muslims ever migrated to Britain, you would still have Indigenous people converting, and its not like if you didn't have Muslims here everything would be fine and dandy, there were very very few Muslims here during the 2 world wars, didn't stop the carnage then did it?Unfortunately it seems that there is always going to be war and conflict.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> All those quotes are wrong. Read up the verses on quran.com and their meaning.
> 
> Also verses alone should not be taken in isolation rather read in context. *It wastes years of studying the quran before truly understanding its meaning.*


fixed


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> You cant outlaw a Religion, lets say you had your way and no Muslims ever migrated to Britain, you would still have Indigenous people converting, and its not like if you didn't have Muslims here everything would be fine and dandy, there very very few Muslims here during the 2 world wars, didn't stop the carnage then did it, unfortunately it seems that there is always going to be war and conflict.


So why would we add a potential threat into Europe when we don't have to? We won't agree on this subject, you're clearly a hardcore liberal leftwinger and I'm the opposite. You'll just say I'm wrong and I will just say you're wrong.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> law of the land? ...ok


Yes sorry edited, that is what I meant


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> C'mon you can't demand people do something and then fail to even suggest anything, fact of the matter is a lot is being done, trust me the vast majority of Muslims are desperate to try and put an end to this, who faces the backlash after sh1t like this happens? At least 3 Mosques have been targeted with explosives as far as I'm aware, i.e someone tried to blow them up, 2 of those devices were detonated, not much said about that on the news, so yeah Muslims want this madness to end more than anyone.


I have no ideas because I have no clue on muslim ideas on this subject mate so I can't say anything.

one of the mosques that was attacked wasn't far from my ex mrs house. It wasn't detonated tho as far as I'm aware.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

so what've i missed been watching womens biki american football having a wank?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

12 gauge said:


> Like I said previously there are way too many hate websites spouting lies about Muslims and Islam on the net, not the best place to get accurate information.


the koram doesn't lie...the quotes are there just like the hate. .go take ur GF to Saudi and see how fcked up it is there for women...and that is mild compared how momo would want it


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fwayofthesalaf%2Fregarding-terrorist-attacks-in-paris-bbc-abu-khadeejah-interview


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

12 gauge said:


> sstplyinstply
> 
> Like I said previously there are way too many hate websites spouting lies about Muslims and Islam on the net, not the best place to get accurate information.


the Koran doesn't lie...the quotes are there just like rhe hate. .go on tell me the hadithscare wrong and aisha is a liar...momo the pedo married a six yr old but didnt fck her braind out until she was 9yr old...deny that...momo the pedo also saw how smokinhot his sons wife was then said allah commands me to fck ur wife...deny that...there are just as many bullshit sites trying to hide evil quotes and facts snd make islam look better...its a disease..like all religions. .except islam is the AIDS and ebola hybrid of diseased religions

View attachment 117003


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> the Koran doesn't lie...the quotes are there just like rhe hate. .go on tell me the hadithscare wrong and aisha is a liar...*momo the pedo married a six yr old but didnt fck her braind out until she was 9yr old...deny that...momo the pedo also saw how smokinhot his sons wife was then said allah commands me to fck ur wife.*..deny that...there are just as many bullshit sites trying to hide evil quotes and facts snd make islam look better...its a disease..like all religions. .except islam is the AIDS and ebola hybrid of diseased religions
> 
> View attachment 117003


I saw that Jeremy Kyle episode.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

testosquirrel said:


> the koram doesn't lie...the quotes are there just like rhe hate. .


You didn't quote anything from the Quran, just some random quotes taken off some random hate site.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> so what've i missed been watching womens biki american football having a wank?


dirty bastard...hell fire for u..unless u was doing it in the name of allah then wank my son wank until u make millions of baby believers to join the cause..we will be the dominant religion..and we will all have 72 virgins when we die as martyrs aftrt impregnating ***** pigs with our holy spunk corrupting their wombs from within


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> I've not twisted a things. Falls curfew was the Army searching for weapons. They shouldn't have had to look for weapons etc.


why...the Army are in a country their illegally occupying, plus the nationalissts were being murdered left right and centre by loyalists.....why wouldn't they not have guns


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> You do you realise you skipped a few hundred years of history there. By which time things should have been history. But in Ireland history is a problem...


I was ggiving u the gist of it. Beginning and end. All inbetween standard violence. U were the one that went back to viking age. I was talking about the attacks in France and happened to mention the army as I thought someone suggested I go join them. But it was a case of misquote the reply wasn't for me. U wanted to drag up old history about ireland and Britain. You it seems cannot leave things in the past


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

barsnack said:


> why...the Army are in a country their illegally occupying, plus the nationalissts were being murdered left right and centre by loyalists.....why wouldn't they not have guns


I knew you appear on this thread barsnack lol. Good to see you


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> Yes sorry edited, that is what I meant


so are u a Muslim?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> why...the Army are in a country their illegally occupying, plus the nationalissts were being murdered left right and centre by loyalists.....why wouldn't they not have guns


how is it an illegal occupation. what a joke.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Total Rebuild said:


> Well you'd better start thinking my friend, because like it or not, distance yourself from these pieces of scum as much as you want, but they are currently the Marketing Department/PR Dept/Shop Front of the Islamic faith. If you truly believe that they are not representative of Islam, then you need to start showing why, and doing your bit to route them out and wipe them off the face of the earth. Surely they are an embarrassment to the faith of Islam and no one should be keener to destroy them than true Muslims.


When our government was arming and financing so called "moderate rebels" to wage civil war in Syria in the knowledge that would lead to thousands of civilian deaths, were you actively distancing yourself from those actions?

When our government invaded Iraq because we wrongly accused them of having weapons of mass destruction, turned the country upside down creating the perfect environment for groups like ISIS to thrive, were you embarrassed to be associated with such actions?

When our government bombed the sht of Libya resulting in turning a prosperous and stable country into an anarchic basket case, did you want to destroy those that ordered that action?

So why the fk should any non involved muslim feel any kind of responsibility for what happened in Paris ?

People are so brainwashed by the mainstream media. If you go around the world waging war in various countries, some of that sht is eventually going to come back to your own door.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Greece say that one of the terrorists passed through there a month or so ago as a refugee. When I'm right I'm right folks


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

12 gauge said:


> You didn't quote anything from the Quran, just some random quotes taken off some random hate site.


uh except about eight pages throughout the whole thread

Behold mecca pig!!!!









View attachment 117016


View attachment 117017


View attachment 117018


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

A dreadful event & I feel saddened for the families who must be grieving their loss.

I see that Barsnack & Mickey have echoed my thoughts too. That 'we' ie the West go to a Middle East country, & have the true nature of this invasion, reported incorrectly.

I'm not condoning the actions of these assasins who killed so many. But how would we feel, & what would we do if the UK was invaded?

Saudi Arabia still publicly flog women. But what do we do....? We do nothing coz they have oil.

Even Prince Charles goes there & does a silly dance to improve business relationships.

Too many people were hating on the IRA, but what really kicked it all off? Bloody Sunday, when our troops killed 14 Catholics.

All this utter shite about '72 Virgins' & alleged Paedophilia....what about the Catholic Church, & all the paedos in it?

No doubt 'Fire will be met with fire' & more people will die....

RIP French people.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

zak007 said:


> I think this is Sweden or Norway.
> 
> i don't think there are so many welcoming them,now.
> 
> the crime rate has shot up massively since they came and,more worrying for the local women,so have violent rape cases.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

> except they are muslims..not extremist but the most dedicated who live by the quaran the cclosest.to watered dwn uk muslims they are radical but they are just being the intolerant savages the quaran wants them to be


therefor they are extremists, a person that takes there religion or own beliefs to an extreme level.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

This site is ****ed up,I'm quoting the picture above,not zak007!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

latblaster said:


> A dreadful event & I feel saddened for the families who must be grieving their loss.
> 
> I see that Barsnack & Mickey have echoed my thoughts too. That 'we' ie the West go to a Middle East country, & have the true nature of this invasion, reported incorrectly.
> 
> ...


This has nothing to do with Catholics and paedos.

Thoughts on this?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

These are your typical peaceful Muslims!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> how is it an illegal occupation. what a joke.


you took it by force, and it don't matter if it happened yesterday or 900 years ago...and are still holding on to part of the island of Ireland....Irish soil belongs to the Irish...I really don't see why this is hard to understand...there both stand alone islands, and should be left like that


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

> you took it by force, and it don't matter if it happened yesterday or 900 years ago...and are still holding on to part of the island of Ireland....Irish soil belongs to the Irish...I really don't see why this is hard to understand...there both stand alone islands, and should be left like that


i agree 100%


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> This has nothing to do with Catholics and paedos.
> 
> Thoughts on this?


that guy is asking to have the s**t beaten out of him lol...


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> you took it by force, and it don't matter if it happened yesterday or 900 years ago...and are still holding on to part of the island of Ireland....Irish soil belongs to the Irish...I really don't see why this is hard to understand...there both stand alone islands, and should be left like that


lol ok mate. Let it go.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

skipper1987 said:


> These are your typical peaceful Muslims!!!


Lol daft c**t. 'Cancel Christmas and Abolish Easter' he's probably annoyed that the a drone blew up his marker stall. Plus his moustache is s**t.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> lol ok mate. Let it go.


hahha....wee Saturday night wind up...have a hug


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Lol daft c**t. 'Cancel Christmas and Abolish Easter' he's probably annoyed that the a drone blew up his marker stall. Plus his moustache is s**t.


I wouldn't stand in his way of abolishing Christmas...Although I'd draw the line at Easter


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> View attachment 117020


Liberal [email protected] like this welcome refugees to come and love among EVERYONE when it's only liberal [email protected] who want them here. This is what really pisses me off about liberals, they're always so generous with other peoples lives, countries, taxes etc.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@skipper1987

I was drawing a comparison between the two Religions, so imo, it is very much related.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

barsnack said:


> I wouldn't stand in his way of abolishing Christmas...Although I'd draw the line at Easter


You mad? Christmas is brilliant, favourite time of the year by far. Not arsed about Easter though, Hamid can have that.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> You mad? Christmas is brilliant, favourite time of the year by far. Not arsed about Easter though, Hamid can have that.


your probably a morning person too, ya sick f**k


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Nice buzzwords there bro but the fact is, if there were no Muslims in Europe, we wouldn't have any problems with Muslim terrorists, and since NO OTHER RELIGION WHATSOEVER is committing acts of terrorism in Europe, we should really be asking ourselves why we allowed Muslims into Europe in the first place. It's not like European citizens asked for them to be here.


theres bin few bombs this year in northen ireland by the new IRA dont think they done much damage tho

just sayin like


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> theres bin few bombs this year in northen ireland by the new IRA dont think they done much damage tho
> 
> just sayin like


That was done in the name of uniting Ireland I assume, so really not for religious reasons. Yes, the people who did it are Catholics but they didn't do it in the name of Catholicism. And despite that, even if it was done in the name of Catholicism, surely it would be better not to add people of another religion into Europe to add more religious conflict.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

MickeyE said:


> When our government was arming and financing so called "moderate rebels" to wage civil war in Syria in the knowledge that would lead to thousands of civilian deaths, were you actively distancing yourself from those actions?
> 
> When our government invaded Iraq because we wrongly accused them of having weapons of mass destruction, turned the country upside down creating the perfect environment for groups like ISIS to thrive, were you embarrassed to be associated with such actions?
> 
> ...


As a matter of fact yes, I did object to all of those things.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

All u shouting about Ireland and occupation of other counties go fuxk yourself Have some respect and stop making this about something it is NOT!!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

latblaster said:


> @skipper1987
> 
> I was drawing a comparison between the two Religions, so imo, it is very much related.


But This is about the French attacks the sex scandal in Catholic Churches has nothing to do with the massacre of innocent people.

You failed to give ur thoughts on the picture I posted?


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

skipper1987 said:


> These are your typical peaceful Muslims!!!


Trollers gonna troll


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> All u shouting about Ireland and occupation of other counties go fuxk yourself Have some respect and stop making this about something it is NOT!!!!


you seem to be the only one who's shouting


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> All u shouting about Ireland and occupation of other counties go fuxk yourself Have some respect and stop making this about something it is NOT!!!!


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-34805466


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Btw, what is wrong with the quoting on here? Used to be so straightforward....


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

latblaster said:


> A dreadful event & I feel saddened for the families who must be grieving their loss.
> 
> I see that Barsnack & Mickey have echoed my thoughts too. That 'we' ie the West go to a Middle East country, & have the true nature of this invasion, reported incorrectly.
> 
> ...


What do we do?

They are living under Sharia law - you have a problem with us "going into the middle East" - but you want us to change the rule of law in a middle Eastern country? Which is it?

Sharia law:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_system_of_Saudi_Arabia

The Christian faith has it's failings. But they pale into insignificance when compared to islam.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> therefor they are extremists, a person that takes there religion or own beliefs to an extreme level.


uh no....they arent extreme just good muzzies...not following like they do equals bad muzzies Behold mecca pig!!!!

View attachment 117029


View attachment 117030


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

The quote function is fcking terrible..multiple times ive gone to quote something amd its eithrr quoted the wrong person or not shown any text..or failed to put the quote and name tag and just put a comment. .also photos fail to show up or if u comment multiple times in the same thread the pics show up in loads of comments automatically even if u notice theyv added themselves and delete them...and anothet thing that fcks me off is u click to type on samsung phone...the keyboard comes up but no cursor..so u type blind then have to press post comment to read wat u typed. ..othr times..u try quotes and the other quote shows up vertical one letter per line while ur typing urs does the same....other timesbive accidentally presed bk or home screen on my phone while quoting and then get bloked from quoting on thst thread until I quote a comment off a diffeent page


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I have never had a problem with the quote function, but I mostly use my PC.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> What do we do?
> 
> They are living under Sharia law - *you have a problem with us "going into the middle East" - but you want us to change the rule of law in a middle Eastern *country? Which is it?
> 
> ...


I didn't say I wanted to change it. I was showing the hypocracy of the West, because of oil.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

xpower said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fwayofthesalaf%2Fregarding-terrorist-attacks-in-paris-bbc-abu-khadeejah-interview


Really not sure if your trolling. Or being deliberately obtuse.

There is a trend now towards a new "modern" islam to fit in with Western cultures and values. Picking and choosing aspects of the quran to fit into a modern way of life.

In the clip you posted

"the killing of any soul unjustly is something that is condemned by any right minded person"

Guess it all depends on your definition of "unjustly" doesn't it?

Want to leave the muslim faith? (apostasy) - death

Adultery - death

Sodomy/homosexuality - death

Witchcraft and sorcery - death

Blasphemy - death

Drug smuggling - death

A question to ponder - who is really upholding the "true" islamic values? Preachers such as the one in your clip? Or organisations like I.S?

Could this trend towards "liberal" islam be alienating a proportion of muslims and driving them to seek out preachers and scholars that they can identify and relate to?

Just something to think about....


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

latblaster said:


> I didn't say I wanted to change it. I was showing the hypocracy of the West, because of oil.


Please, "oil" is a fundamentally weak argument:









As you can see from the chart - oil imports from areas of recent conflicts involving the U.S (Libya/Iraq) are of very little importance in the grand scheme of it.

Why don't the US invade Mexico? Or Canada? Or Colombia? Makes sense if it's just about the oil - right?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://i100.independent.co.uk/article/beirut-baghdad-and-paris-how-24-hours-of-isis-terror-unfolded-around-the-world--ZkWjxFkREFe

*Beirut, Baghdad and Paris: how 24 hours of Isis terror unfolded around the world*


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> These are your typical peaceful Muslims!!!


How would isis take over our country. What is there more isis people than British people? I can beat up a 100 isis weaklings


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> How would isis take over our country. What is there more isis people than British people? I can beat up a 100 isis weaklings


That's the spirit mate, let's just hope those dirty fvcks don't come here and use guns and bombs on us though.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> fixed


quoted wrong person.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

10 Love one another with brotherly affection. Outdo one another in showing honor. 11 Do not be slothful in zeal, be fervent in spirit,[a] serve the Lord.12 Rejoice in hope, be patient in tribulation, be constant in prayer. 13 Contribute to the needs of the saints and seek to show hospitality.

14 Bless those who persecute you; bless and do not curse them. 15 Rejoice with those who rejoice, weep with those who weep. 16 Live in harmony with one another. Do not be haughty, but associate with the lowly.[b] Never be wise in your own sight. 17 Repay no one evil for evil, but give thought to do what is honorable in the sight of all. 18 If possible, so far as it depends on you, live peaceably with all. 19 Beloved, never avenge yourselves, but leave it[c] to the wrath of God, for it is written, "Vengeance is mine, I will repay, says the Lord."20 To the contrary, "if your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink; for by so doing you will heap burning coals on his head."21 Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Lebanon holds day of mourning after deadly Beirut blasts : http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-34805466

This makes it clear, IS as their known or Islamic State or anything but.

They target everyone whether muslim or non muslim and are an extremist terrorist group who know no religion.

This can be seen time and time again after they have targeted muslim time and time again which is never given that much attention.



testosquirrel said:


> uh no....they arent extreme just good muzzies...not following like they do equals bad muzzies Behold mecca pig!!!!
> 
> View attachment 117029
> 
> ...


Do you not think this is offensive?

Do you not see it as alienating muslims and making them feel like outcasts furthering the agenda of the elite?

I see it as depicting the level of your IQ having to post such petty things as a dig as you lack the intellect to have a conversation to get your point across.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

zak007 said:


> Lebanon holds day of mourning after deadly Beirut blasts : http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-34805466
> 
> This makes it clear, IS as their known or Islamic State or anything but.
> 
> ...


 Sadly the right wing attitude of some PPL will never see the wood for the trees


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zak007 said:


> Do you not think this is offensive?
> 
> Do you not see it as alienating muslims and making them feel like outcasts furthering the agenda of the elite?
> 
> I see it as depicting the level of your IQ having to post such petty things as a dig as you lack the intellect to have a conversation to get your point across.


No, I dont think its offensive, you are part of the problem, you are now trying to make me feel guilty and label me a racist for having an opinion.

f**k you and your liberal attitude, and you an American , you ought to be ashamed of yourself

Is this woman being offensive to Muslims?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

xpower said:


> Sadly the right wing attitude of some PPL will never see the wood for the trees


Didn't quote you and won't bother watching the video.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

View attachment 117032


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> View attachment 117033


Majority Muslim countries have many more Muslim terrorist attacks than countries with a small population of Muslims. This is the reality of the situation. Are all Muslims terrorists? No, but the more Muslims you have in a country, the more terrorism you have. I haven't got time for that, best not to have them in your country in the first place. They're not our problem, we owe them nothing.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

EpicSquats said:


> Majority Muslim countries have many more Muslim terrorist attacks than countries with a small population of Muslims. This is the reality of the situation. Are all Muslims terrorists? No, but the more Muslims you have in a country, the more terrorism you have. I haven't got time for that, best not to have them in your country in the first place. They're not our problem, we owe them nothing.


 










What do those countries have in common?

I wonder........


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Horrible terrorist attack happens, the sensible thing would be for everybody to unite and stand strong, yet even on here we're arguing like f**k.

Sadly it's in our DNA to look after number one and therefore there can never be peace on earth, especially not now there are 7 billion of us fighting over the limited resources.

We're not gonna make it brahs, not in the long run.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Please, "oil" is a fundamentally weak argument:
> 
> View attachment 117031
> 
> ...


i'm jumping in the thread after being involved in the fist 5 pages or so and have just read the last page, kinda get the context of this post

here's so much sarcasm when people ask questions with the smart ass little sh1ts on here that i dont know how to ask a genuine one without it sounding like i know better

100% legit question, was always my assumption the middle east was all about the oil? that graph seems to show a seriously different picture

if it's not about the oil what's it about?

cant be about human rights issues and violations of people right to live in free democratic societies or we'd be invading dictatorships in africa weekly

so what's the turn out then?


----------



## adsbeau (Nov 22, 2014)

Simple, ban religion, the most archaic believes from the times when people were not educated enough to understand why s**t happens. "its an act of god". bollocks. more people have died for these bullshit believes than for any other reason. Until people walk up to the world of science this will continue. there is no god no allah no higher being. we are just life forms growing and evolving on this planet because of chemistry and the the make up of our planet.

Humans are are a form of cancer spreading uncontrolably destroying the earth


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

zak007 said:


> Lebanon holds day of mourning after deadly Beirut blasts : http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-34805466
> 
> This makes it clear, IS as their known or Islamic State or anything but.
> 
> ...


Ill get to the real point in a second ..first top whinging and answer the previous questions instead of ducking them...and like I said true Muslims follow the koran to the letter exactly how momo the pedo intendee it to b followed (the ones ppl call terrorist) and uk muslims who like to pretend the hate and child raping doesnt exist and avoid questions by calling u hater or rracist and simply ignore it saying why do u bring this up ...are not true muslims just part timers/watered down in denial muslims..

true islam is a disease...

lets see ur iq..come on answer previous questions instead of ducking them...btw..forget the not allowed to depict/draw/make images of momo the pedo for a min so u cant use that as an excuse for the pic being offensive. ...how can u find the just married pic offensive when it is simply depicting ur ideal man, ur ptophet in a true real life scenario but in a humerous way? U r going to deny he married a six yr old? .deny the hadith and quotes from his child wife talking about her sexual experiences with a 54 yr old prophet? Deny the facts like her being allowed to play with dolls and toys as he fondled her in the bath not to mention actually had sex with her as a prepubescent 9 yr old? Deny he stole his sons wife after he saw she made him hard? Sorry shouldnt have saw she made him hard..it might offend u..I'll say it how it is...saw how beautiful she was the first time he saw her and all of a sudden it was gods command that he should take his sons wife...u going to deny the fact momo gave permission to a follower to lie and decieve so he could get close enough to murder a man who offended the false prophet?...lets see how u react knowing this is word for word true..written in the books in black and white. ...how about all the hate quotes? Want some examples?

View attachment 117039


View attachment 117040


View attachment 117041


View attachment 117093


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

adsbeau said:


> Simple, ban religion, the most archaic believes from the times when people were not educated enough to understand why s**t happens. "its an act of god". bollocks. more people have died for these bullshit believes than for any other reason. Until people walk up to the world of science this will continue. there is no god no allah no higher being. we are just life forms growing and evolving on this planet because of chemistry and the the make up of our planet.
> 
> Humans are are a form of cancer spreading uncontrolably destroying the earth


amem..I mean praise the imaginary man in the sky


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> wtf just typed out a long reply then posted it to have lost everything i typed and to have quoted someone completely different to who i had intended. This forum is fcuked!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I posted that weeks ago on another thread?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

#reapwhatyousew?


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> The quote function is fcking terrible..multiple times ive gone to quote something amd its eithrr quoted the wrong person or not shown any text..or failed to put the quote and name tag and just put a comment. .also photos fail to show up or if u comment multiple times in the same thread the pics show up in loads of comments automatically even if u notice theyv added themselves and delete them...and anothet thing that fcks me off is u click to type on samsung phone...the keyboard comes up but no cursor..so u type blind then have to press post comment to read wat u typed. ..othr times..u try quotes and the other quote shows up vertical one letter per line while ur typing urs does the same....other timesbive accidentally presed bk or home screen on my phone while quoting and then get bloked from quoting on thst thread until I quote a comment off a diffeent page


The forum usability is absolutely shocking.

Can honestly see it putting people off using it because it's so sh1t.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

banzi said:


> No, I dont think its offensive, you are part of the problem, you are now trying to make me feel guilty and label me a racist for having an opinion.
> 
> f**k you and your liberal attitude, and you an American , you ought to be ashamed of yourself
> 
> ...


Seen this before awesome powerful video totally agree with it.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Religion of peace my arse!!!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> #reapwhatyousew?


So random French people deserve to be killed for what the French government did? Tell me which victims voted for the government then so we know who deserves to reap what they sewed.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> So random French people deserve to be killed for what the French government did? Tell me which victims voted for the government then so we know who deserves to reap what they sewed.


the innocents didn't deserve it. I didn't say that. If you look at the picture it will make sense. Why is the world always shocked and outraged when these attacks happen? Our forces and thugs kill their innocents on a huge scale, they kill the odd few of ours. What is to be expected?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> the innocents didn't deserve it. I didn't say that. If you look at the picture it will make sense. Why is the world always shocked and outraged when these attacks happen? Our forces and thugs kill their innocents on a huge scale, they kill the odd few of ours. What is to be expected?


I agree 100%. It's our so-called liberal Western governments going into the Middle East and stirring things up and then on top of that inviting people from the Middle East to come and live here. It's like they want conflict to happen.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> the innocents didn't deserve it. I didn't say that. If you look at the picture it will make sense. Why is the world always shocked and outraged when these attacks happen? Our forces and thugs kill their innocents on a huge scale, they kill the odd few of ours. What is to be expected?


Thing is though, The Russians have been attacked and a week later the French. Yet they are both backing different sides in Syria. IS have killed 1000s more innocents in Syria than every foreign force together.

So to claim they are now attacking us a retribution for the murder of innocents is backwards.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Thing is though, The Russians have been attacked and a week later the French. Yet they are both backing different sides in Syria. IS have killed 1000s more innocents in Syria than every foreign force together.
> 
> So to claim they are now attacking us a retribution for the murder of innocents is backwards.


I believe ISIS have stated the Paris attack was retaliation for France being involved in air strikes against IS positions in Syria/Iraq. Russia and France do have different views on Assad regime but both are against ISIS.

The problem is and it's what most people seem adamant to ignore, is that what our coalition forces did in Iraq by toppling Sadam and arming 'rebels' to weaken the Assad regime is really what has led to the rise of ISIS. So our governments also bear a great deal of responsibility for the innocents killed by ISIS in the middle east.

I think what the previous sketch is showing, is that we (in the west) are quite happy and content to get on with our lives when our military forces are dropping bombs on whatever foreign land, with little thought for the carnage, pain and suffering the knock on effects of those actions will have on those civilian populations. But if any of that sht comes back to our own soil, we are completely outraged and shocked.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

MickeyE said:


> I believe ISIS have stated the Paris attack was retaliation for France being involved in air strikes against IS positions in Syria/Iraq. Russia and France do have different views on Assad regime but both are against ISIS.
> 
> The problem is and it's what most people seem adamant to ignore, is that what our coalition forces did in Iraq by toppling Sadam and arming 'rebels' to weaken the Assad regime is really what has led to the rise of ISIS. So our governments also bear a great deal of responsibility for the innocents killed by ISIS in the middle east.
> 
> I think what the previous sketch is showing, is that we (in the west) are quite happy and content to get on with our lives when our military forces are dropping bombs on whatever foreign land, with little thought for the carnage, pain and suffering the knock on effects of those actions will have on those civilian populations. But if any of that sht comes back to our own soil, we are completely outraged and shocked.


I agree with 90% of that mate, but what I don't get is the people that seem to think if the West weren't involved, the Middle East would be some kind of Utopia.

That part of the world is screwed up and nothing we do or haven't done will change that.

I do agree that the foreign policy of the Europe/USA has made things 10 times worse though.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Who was the original poster on Facebook? Curious to read the comments after he posted that?


wtf this quote function is crap..I just quoted on someone's progress log and pics and quotes came up from here ..no sign of it as I was writing the comments..no pic selected. .messed up big time


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> come on answer previous questions instead of ducking them...btw..forget the not allowed to depict/draw/make images of momo the pedo for a min so u cant use that as an excuse for the pic being offensive. ...how can u find the just married pic offensive when it is simply depicting ur ideal man, ur ptophet in a true real life scenario but in a humerous way? U r going to deny he married a six yr old? .deny the hadith and quotes from his child wife talking about her sexual experiences with a 54 yr old prophet? Deny the facts like her being allowed to play with dolls and toys as he fondled her in the bath not to mention actually had sex with her as a prepubescent 9 yr old? Deny he stole his sons wife after he saw she made him hard? Sorry shouldnt have saw she made him hard..it might offend u..I'll say it how it is...saw how beautiful she was the first time he saw her and all of a sudden it was gods command that he should take his sons wife...u going to deny the fact momo gave permission to a follower to lie and decieve so he could get close enough to murder a man who offended the false prophet?...lets see how u react knowing this is word for word true..written in the books in black and white. ...how about all the hate quotes? Want some examples?
> 
> View attachment 117039
> 
> ...


still waiting zak...all I hear are crickets @zak007 avoiding the question like a whore avoids church


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> I believe ISIS have stated the Paris attack was retaliation for France being involved in air strikes against IS positions in Syria/Iraq. Russia and France do have different views on Assad regime but both are against ISIS.
> 
> The problem is and it's what most people seem adamant to ignore, is that what our coalition forces did in Iraq by toppling Sadam and arming 'rebels' to weaken the Assad regime is really what has led to the rise of ISIS. So our governments also bear a great deal of responsibility for the innocents killed by ISIS in the middle east.
> 
> I think what the previous sketch is showing, is that we (in the west) are quite happy and content to get on with our lives when our military forces are dropping bombs on whatever foreign land, with little thought for the carnage, pain and suffering the knock on effects of those actions will have on those civilian populations. But if any of that sht comes back to our own soil, we are completely outraged and shocked.


th reason we are aways shocked when a sane normal country gets attackd is because it doesn't happen..however backwards s**t holes with stone age rules and constant oppression haven't changed and will never change and as long as islam is in existence they laws and ways will always be savage backward retarded. If ppl read the koran and can't see how brutal savage contradicting pathetic and out of time it is and choose to live by it then fck them...should have stayed out of it and let them destroy each other ..if the majority really wanted change then they could at leadt try make it happen instead of living by stone age rules made up by a chold rapiing mass murderer. ..if u read the koran u know exact wat its about and u either follow it or denounce it like any sane person would..imo the ones picking and choosing parts and are denying the savagery which is over 60% of the book btw areust as bad and in denial..ask any muslim in the street about their ideal man and prophet being a murdering child rapist war mongerer and they can't abswer u without simply saying why are u doing this why are u racist..some flat out deny momo marryi g a 6 year old and say you cant know thar because u cant read arabic and the english version has mistakes just to get out of situation they can't defend.. women are oppressed in lslamic states because they choose to live by the stone aged book of male sexual conviniences and do nothing abput it..which is sort of understandable as they dont want to get stoned to death .but if it truly was true that the majority don't agree with laws and rules from the shitty book then surely the majority would be able to at least make some change or leave or die trying. .


----------



## barlog (Jun 25, 2012)

Patrickmh1 said:


> Yeah every Muslim huh? so my partner should be controlled because of her 'choice' of religion, a religion she was born into?
> 
> Surely you could say that about every Israeli, every Somalian, every Russian and every Irishman like myself because they 'pose a risk', just because of an extreme few committing atrocities does not make them a risk to society. Why should Muslims be controlled as if they are not human and are our problem to control? There was a man who thought a certain group of people who posed a risk should be controlled, and that is what led to the holocaust.
> 
> ...


People are not born into religion, they choose to follow it , later in life. I supposed to be catholic , I am agnostic now. Religion is not a race, its matter of choice. Take off your rose-tinted glasses.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> People are not born into religion, they choose to follow it , later in life. I supposed to be catholic , I am agnostic now. Religion is not a race, its matter of choice. Take off your rose-tinted glasses.


I was also Confirmed as a Catholic, & brought up in a strong religious family & education. I rejected it at 16. It instilled 'Guilt' about too many things.

One of which was sex; by having sex before marriage, I was therefore a 'sinner'.

15 years ago, I was led to having Faith in Buddhism. It has helped me enormously.

And the Catholic Church has more than enough Paedos.....

However, the Catholic Church does do alot of good, & the Nuns helped my father many times before he died.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

xpower said:


> Sadly the right wing attitude of some PPL will never see the wood for the trees


I've explained this before, your previous verses were wrong. Do a search see my answers then question them.

I can't be assed wasting time trying to explain to someone who won't take it in. When i've plenty of free time i'll explain myself again.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

zak007 said:


> I've explained this before, your previous verses were wrong. Do a search see my answers then question them.
> 
> I can't be assed wasting time trying to explain to someone who won't take it in. When i've plenty of free time i'll explain myself again.


still waiting for you to answer my questions ..but u know u cant ein either way so completely ducking them and confirming u know im right


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hopefully it's a wake up call to the world to start taking proper military action, or London, Berlin, Madrid will be next.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Hopefully it's a wake up call to the world to start taking proper military action, or London, Berlin, Madrid will be next.


We still have soppy soft out of touch guys like Corbyn around though, he can Veto many rulings

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/Jeremy_Corbyn/11999218/Jeremy-Corbyn-Im-not-happy-with-shoot-to-kill-policy-if-terrorists-are-attacking-Britain.html

His complacent action is a danger to society


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> We still have soppy soft out of touch guys like Corbyn around
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/Jeremy_Corbyn/11999218/Jeremy-Corbyn-Im-not-happy-with-shoot-to-kill-policy-if-terrorists-are-attacking-Britain.html
> 
> He is complacent action danger to society


Hes already lost the election.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Hes already lost the election.


True (sorry posted too early, updated a touch). The problem I have with him is that he can block a lot of rulings such as arming the police. Sure its a democracy but my view is that he is danger to the security of the public.

We will be booted out soon I'd imagine.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> True (sorry posted too early, updated a touch). The problem I have with him is that he can block a lot of rulings such as arming the police. Sure its a democracy but my view is that he is danger to the security of the public.
> 
> We will be booted out soon I'd imagine.


He's not living in reality. Our police force are no match for terrorists with Ak47's and the like. It will be like watching ducks getting shot at a fun fair, with bb guns.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

How long until they start here??

Time to leave London I start to think...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> How long until they start here??
> 
> Time to leave London I start to think...


It's the number 1 target in the UK that's for sure, and probably one the biggest in Europe.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> It's the number 1 target in the UK that's for sure, and probably one the biggest in Europe.


It was nice while it lasted lol...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> I believe ISIS have stated the Paris attack was retaliation for France being involved in air strikes against IS positions in Syria/Iraq. Russia and France do have different views on Assad regime but both are against ISIS.
> 
> The problem is and it's what most people seem adamant to ignore, is that what our coalition forces did in Iraq by toppling Sadam and arming 'rebels' to weaken the Assad regime is really what has led to the rise of ISIS. So our governments also bear a great deal of responsibility for the innocents killed by ISIS in the middle east.
> 
> I think what the previous sketch is showing, is that we (in the west) are quite happy and content to get on with our lives when our military forces are dropping bombs on whatever foreign land, with little thought for the carnage, pain and suffering the knock on effects of those actions will have on those civilian populations. But if any of that sht comes back to our own soil, we are completely outraged and shocked.


Most of us are against our governments going to the Middle East and sticking their nose in, so why should we feel responsible for what happens? Besides that, it's only human nature to care about those closest to you. We're not wired as humans to care for people we don't know and never met before. Imagine if you cared about everyone in the world as much as your own family and friends, you'd be constantly shocked and depressed at all the people dying and suffering.



> It was nice while it lasted lol...


It's been bombed before, the chances of being killed, even if you're in London on the day are very small anyway. You are probably more likely to get run over by a bus.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> How long until they start here??
> 
> Time to leave London I start to think...


Don't worry, you can expect what they will target. Restaurants, large stations, hotels etc

Avoid these and you're safe!

:tongue:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.collective-evolution.com/2015/11/16/breaking-putin-reveals-4o-countries-that-are-funding-isis-at-the-g20-summit/


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

xpower said:


> http://www.collective-evolution.com/2015/11/16/breaking-putin-reveals-4o-countries-that-are-funding-isis-at-the-g20-summit/


Good link. I would swear by the actions taken by Mr integrity president Obama (COUGH) that he is at the very least a closet Muslim sympathizer and at the worst an ISIS supporter. And the worst thing is our spinless leaders in the UK follow his lead. Maybe it's all just part a game being played to keep the US military funding sky high, but I think there is more to it than that. Removing Dictators who knew how to keep these type of animals under control was the worst thing they could have done. That along with providing funding and arms to those heroic 'rebels' (cough Islamic extremists.) They then have the gall to call the result of it all an 'Arab spring' as if we have done something good or liberating.

Christians in the middle east are currently experience far worse persecution than they ever did under the likes of Sadam or Gadaffi. Infact they are being systematically eliminated from their biblical homelands. Much as they were during the beginnings of Islam and the wars instigated by almighty peace loving Mohammed. This is true Islam, and this is what instigated the first Crusades, Barbaric murder, forced conversions, rape and terror. Putin may have his faults but one thing he is right about is the mess the west has created , and the strange lack of action to put things right. It makes you wonder who's side we (or more like our governments) are actually on. And the crazy thing is Muslims are under even more threat of violence from among themselves now.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Where did I say "we" or anyone should feel responsible ?

But you have to have your head up your @rse if you are shocked by these events and don't realise that our governments' war games over the last decade or so is making us less safe in the west. You have to very naive if you think you can go around the world causing death, pain and suffering and expect nothing back in return.

Of course we all care about what happens to those close to us more than we do about strangers. But me personally I feel the same amount of empathy for innocents killed whether it's Paris, Syria or any other part of the world.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> WAS QUOTING EPIC SQUATS
> 
> Where did I say "we" or anyone should feel responsible ?
> 
> ...


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

I think the problem is more fundamental, but we can't say what that as we'll be accused of racism. As there are many who subscribe to that subjective ideology on here I don't want to fuel it. But let me ask this question and THINK about the answer before being flippant: How come none of the terrorists who commit these crimes in the name of this crap haven't blond hair and blue eyes? For there lies the problem and probably the long term answer.....


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

duranman said:


> I think the problem is more fundamental, but we can't say what that as we'll be accused of racism. As there are many who subscribe to that subjective ideology on here I don't want to fuel it. But let me ask this question and THINK about the answer before being flippant: How come none of the terrorists who commit these crimes in the name of this crap haven't blond hair and blue eyes? For there lies the problem and probably the long term answer.....


Old Anders Breivik committed quite an atrocious act. May not be quite the blond haired, blue eyed boy you're looking for but arguably close enough.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Old Anders Breivik committed quite an atrocious act. May not be quite the blond haired, blue eyed boy you're looking for but arguably close enough.


No no no, in THIS cause....


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

duranman said:


> No no no, in THIS cause....


Apologies, thought we were speaking about terrorism in broad terms.

You'll have to (carefully) be more descriptive in the point you're trying to make.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Apologies, thought we were speaking about terrorism in broad terms.
> 
> You'll have to (carefully) be more descriptive in the point you're trying to make.


Accepted  HE was just a complete psycho and I'd like to think thankfully very,very rare.

Point I'm trying to make I don't want to elaborate upon, suffice to say is crux of problem.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

duranman said:


> I think the problem is more fundamental, but we can't say what that as we'll be accused of racism. As there are many who subscribe to that subjective ideology on here I don't want to fuel it. But let me ask this question and THINK about the answer before being flippant: How come none of the terrorists who commit these crimes in the name of this crap haven't blond hair and blue eyes? For there lies the problem and probably the long term answer.....


blond hair and blue eyes is so last year


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

barsnack said:


> blond hair and blue eyes is so last year


Ha, but you get my drift. Anyway I'm one of the beautiful people so allow me my moment of glory, albeit last year's glory..


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Really kills me to say it. But Anders Breivik obtained his gun legally.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

get2big said:


> Good link. I would swear by the actions taken by Mr integrity president Obama (COUGH) that he is at the very least a closet Muslim sympathizer and at the worst an ISIS supporter. And the worst thing is our spinless leaders in the UK follow his lead. Maybe it's all just part a game being played to keep the US military funding sky high, but I think there is more to it than that. Removing Dictators who knew how to keep these type of animals under control was the worst thing they could have done. That along with providing funding and arms to those heroic 'rebels' (cough Islamic extremists.) They then have the gall to call the result of it all an 'Arab spring' as if we have done something good or liberating.
> 
> Christians in the middle east are currently experience far worse persecution than they ever did under the likes of Sadam or Gadaffi. Infact they are being systematically eliminated from their biblical homelands. *Much as they were during the beginnings of Islam and the wars instigated by almighty peace loving Mohammed. This is true Islam, and this is what instigated the first Crusades, Barbaric murder, forced conversions, rape and terror.* Putin may have his faults but one thing he is right about is the mess the west has created , and the strange lack of action to put things right. It makes you wonder who's side we (or more like our governments) are actually on. And the crazy thing is Muslims are under even more threat of violence from among themselves now.


You sure about that?

The crusaders took over Jerusalem and murdered 70,000 muslims! 70,000. the streets of Jerusalem were literally filled with blood upto the knees. This excludes the daily persecution muslims faced during these times. Rape and murder and humiliation were acts done by the crusaders. So get your facts right.

When the muslims took back Jerusalem, they made a deal with the crusaders, that they would not harm any Christian nor persecute them. And this was how it was under salahuddin who was the leader of the muslim army when they took back Jerusalem.

If you look in the world today, muslims are being persecuted more than any other religious group, It stretches out further than the middle east and plenty of it goes unreported.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

andysutils said:


> Really kills me to say it. But Anders Breivik obtained his gun legally.


   

And?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Gang of cowardly thugs attack Muslim couple in "revenge" for Paris, the 53 year old Muslim guy did well standing his ground, considering he was outnumbered by "men" half his age.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> Western countries do not deem it appropriate to consider females as lower class citizens, demand obedience from women and turn a blind eye to their assult,


Western countries would do well to deal with the rape,domestic violence, child abuse etc etc in their own societies first instead of taking the moral high ground and dictating to others, and as for the treatment of women then they are treated as nothing more than sex objects in the west.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

12 gauge said:


> Gang of cowardly thugs attack Muslim couple in "revenge" for Paris, the 53 year old Muslim guy did well standing his ground, considering he was outnumbered by "men" half his age.


He didn't do too bad did he..

you got a link to the story?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Western countries would do well to deal with the rape,domestic violence, child abuse etc etc in their own societies first instead of taking the moral high ground and dictating to others, and as for the treatment of women then *they are treated as nothing more than sex objects in the west*.


Women are treated much worse in the Middle East and you know it. Idiot.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> *You see why it is happening though.* Visually is it easy to segregate them and the way of many Muslims in their own countries is deemed a human rights violation in Western Countries who have evolved from that way of living.
> 
> Western countries do not deem it appropriate to consider females as lower class citizens, demand obedience from women and turn a blind eye to their assult, do not accept that grown men can marry and have sex with children, stone and behead people sentenced to death, do not allow a freedom to individuals once their is no danger to the general public without severe penalties and even death.
> 
> ...


There is no justification for the persecution of any group whatsoever.

Females are not deemed lower class nor is obedience demanded from them, both are treated equally, I agree in saudi n Iran there is some parts where woman are but generally their not.

Beheadings, stonings when it comes to peadophilia, rape and murder. The death peanlty is used worldwide including first world countries. Many would agree and call for it when such things occur. These are the reasons these countries have such low crime rates.

99% of all muslims living in western society, adapt to the culture and adhere to the laws. They do not ask for the country to go out of their way to adapt to their way as is expected which works both ways when foreigners go live abroad in muslim countries.

I don't get what that has to do with my post that quoted someone else on persecution but so be it.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> These problems are worse in Islamic countries though so it makes no sence to import even more problems to shore.


Have you ever lived in or even visited a Muslim country?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> . Idiot.


Imbecile,cretin,fool,halfwit................


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Plate said:


> He didn't do too bad did he..
> 
> you got a link to the story?


http://news.stv.tv/east-central/1332573-takeaway-owners-attacked-by-mob-of-15-citing-revenge-for-paris/


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

The quote function is completely fcuked I give up


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> @Frandeman worked in a busy hotel restaurant beside a previous train station in London
> 
> RIP Sweet Prince !!!


Just copy and paste this for next week haha


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

zak007 said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> The crusaders took over Jerusalem and murdered 70,000 muslims! 70,000. the streets of Jerusalem were literally filled with blood upto the knees. This excludes the daily persecution muslims faced during these times. Rape and murder and humiliation were acts done by the crusaders. So get your facts right.
> 
> ...


So why do you think the crusades started? Who do you think started the wars in the first place. It wasn't the Christians. Sure unfortunately some of the crusaders may have done bad things, but thats what happens in war in retaliation to what the muslims were doing at the time. And it was all instigated by coming of the Pedophile 'prophet' Mohammed. And why was Jerusalem under Muslim control anyway? Which religion came first genius? Jerusalem was the birthplace of Christianity. You want to make out muslims are the most persecuted well I think thats bullshit, most of the suffering is being caused by their own religious groups. There are attacks going on world over on Christians by Islamic groups daily, which are going unreported.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

get2big said:


> So why do you think the crusades started? Who do you think started the wars in the first place. It wasn't the Christians. Sure unfortunately some of the crusaders may have done bad things, but thats what happens in war in retaliation to what the muslims were doing at the time. And it was all instigated by coming of the Pedophile 'prophet' Mohammed. And why was Jerusalem under Muslim control anyway? Which religion came first genius? Jerusalem was the birthplace of Christianity. You want to make out muslims are the most persecuted well I think thats bullshit, most of the suffering is being caused by their own religious groups. There are attacks going on world over on Christians by Islamic groups daily, which are going unreported.


You said you were a Christian/Catholic correct? Tell me according to Christian sources how old was Mary when she gave birth to Jesus? please bare in mind that she was engaged/married to Joseph at the time.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> You said you were a Christian/Catholic correct? Tell me according to Christian sources how old was Mary when she gave birth to Jesus? please bare in mind that she was engaged/married to Joseph at the time.


Her age at the time of Jesus' birth isn't mentioned in the bible. And she is considered to have conceived without having sex by the immaculate conception, and was a virgin.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

get2big said:


> Her age at the time of Jesus' birth isn't mentioned in the bible. And she is considered to have conceived without having sex by the immaculate conception, and was a virgin.


Its not mentioned in the bible, but the christian theologians and historians do know what her age was, they also know what the custom was and at what age girls in that society in fact the world over at that time married, I'll remind you Mary was married/betrothed call it what you will to Joseph the carpenter when she gave birth to Jesus.

So tell me according to *Christian sources * how old was she and how old was Joseph?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Her age at the time of Jesus' birth isn't mentioned in the bible. And she is considered to have conceived without having sex by the immaculate conception, and was a virgin.


And the words "Immaculate Conception" were uttered by her at Lourdes, when she revealed herself to Bernadette.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

get2big said:


> So why do you think the crusades started? Who do you think started the wars in the first place. It wasn't the Christians. Sure unfortunately some of the crusaders may have done bad things, but thats what happens in war in retaliation to what the muslims were doing at the time. And it was all instigated by coming of the Pedophile 'prophet' Mohammed. And why was Jerusalem under Muslim control anyway? Which religion came first genius? Jerusalem was the birthplace of Christianity. You want to make out muslims are the most persecuted well I think thats bullshit, most of the suffering is being caused by their own religious groups. There are attacks going on world over on Christians by Islamic groups daily, which are going unreported.


There is a clear difference between the crusaders and the muslims. When the crusaders took Jerusalem they peresecuted, raped, murdered and tortured muslims on a daily basis for many years. When the muslims took Jerusalem no such thing was done & muslims treated all faith groups equally and did not persecute any groups. There was no retaliation to anything. Read up your own history.

How was it instigated? The prophet muhammad pbuh was hundreds of years before the crusaders era.

Christianity may have been born in Jerusalem but Islam has been here since time & memorial. No muslim persecution is mostly west-induced.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> Its not mentioned in the bible, but the christian theologians and historians do know what her age was, they also know what the custom was and at what age girls in that society in fact the world over at that time married, I'll remind you Mary was married/betrothed call it what you will to Joseph the carpenter when she gave birth to Jesus.
> 
> So tell me according to *Christian sources * how old was she and how old was Joseph?


Well according to the the Protoevangelium of James which is considered Catholic Apocrypha (writings not defined as 'Gospel' or inspired by God but of worth for reading in relation to the bible), which is the best source I could find, It was considered that her betrothal to Joseph would have been between the ages of 12 and 16 years. Joseph was a lot older, or to quote an 'old man.' According to that writing he did not want to marry Mary as he already had Children and was afraid of becoming a laughing stock among the sons of Israel as she was a young girl. But he did so anyway as he was given a sign and instructed to do so by a high priest.

According to this writing Mary was 16 when she conceived. And after 6 months of being pregnant Joseph noticed her becoming big , at which point he "smote his face, and threw himself on the ground upon the sackcloth, and wept bitterly, saying: With what face shall I look upon the Lord my God? And what prayer shall I make about this maiden? Because I received her a virgin out of the temple of the Lord, and I have not watched over her. Who is it that has hunted me down? Who has done this evil thing in my house, and defiled the virgin? Has not the history of Adam been repeated in me? For just as Adam was in the hour of his singing praise, and the serpent came, and found Eve alone, and completely deceived her, so it has happened to me also. And Joseph stood up from the sackcloth, and called Mary, and said to her: O you who hast been cared for by God, why have you done this and forgotten the Lord your God? Why have you brought low your soul, you that wast brought up in the holy of holies, and that received food from the hand of an angel? And she wept bitterly, saying: I am innocent, and have known no man. And Joseph said to her: Whence then is that which is in your womb? And she said: As the Lord my God lives, I do not know whence it is to me."

So according to this Joseph never slept with her, was devastated and could not understand what had happened and assumed someone else had slept with Mary.

Here is the full source I got this from if you want to read it;

http://www.newadvent.org/fathers/0847.htm


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

zak007 said:


> There is a clear difference between the crusaders and the muslims. When the crusaders took Jerusalem they peresecuted, raped, murdered and tortured muslims on a daily basis for many years. When the muslims took Jerusalem no such thing was done & muslims treated all faith groups equally and did not persecute any groups. There was no retaliation to anything. Read up your own history.
> 
> How was it instigated? The prophet muhammad pbuh was hundreds of years before the crusaders era.
> 
> Christianity may have been born in Jerusalem but Islam has been here since time & memorial. No muslim persecution is mostly west-induced.


In all fairness in Iraq/Syria/Libya/Egypt Muslims are killing Muslims.

Do you think if the West pulled out of all military action, these countries would return to peace lol. I don't.

The slaughter of Shia's and Yazidis by IS can't be blamed solely on the West.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zak007 said:


> There is no justification for the persecution of any group whatsoever.
> 
> Females are not deemed lower class nor is obedience demanded from them, both are treated equally, I agree in saudi n Iran there is some parts where woman are but generally their not.
> 
> ...


A woman talking to another man when shes married isnt a crime punishable by death in a civilised country

What fu**ing planet do you live on, do you have any Muslims near you?

They form their own communities in the UK


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

get2big said:


> Well according to the the Protoevangelium of James which is considered Catholic Apocrypha (writings not defined as 'Gospel' or inspired by God but of worth for reading in relation to the bible), which is the best source I could find, It was considered that her betrothal to Joseph would have been between the ages of 12 and 16 years. Joseph was a lot older, or to quote an 'old man.' According to that writing he did not want to marry Mary as he already had Children and was afraid of becoming a laughing stock among the sons of Israel as she was a young girl. But he did so anyway as he was given a sign and instructed to do so by a high priest.
> 
> According to this writing Mary was 16 when she conceived. And after 6 months of being pregnant Joseph noticed her becoming big , at which point he "smote his face, and threw himself on the ground upon the sackcloth, and wept bitterly, saying: With what face shall I look upon the Lord my God? And what prayer shall I make about this maiden? Because I received her a virgin out of the temple of the Lord, and I have not watched over her. Who is it that has hunted me down? Who has done this evil thing in my house, and defiled the virgin? Has not the history of Adam been repeated in me? For just as Adam was in the hour of his singing praise, and the serpent came, and found Eve alone, and completely deceived her, so it has happened to me also. And Joseph stood up from the sackcloth, and called Mary, and said to her: O you who hast been cared for by God, why have you done this and forgotten the Lord your God? Why have you brought low your soul, you that wast brought up in the holy of holies, and that received food from the hand of an angel? And she wept bitterly, saying: I am innocent, and have known no man. And Joseph said to her: Whence then is that which is in your womb? And she said: As the Lord my God lives, I do not know whence it is to me."
> 
> ...









Quote said:


> This article will answer two very common questions:
> 
> "How old was Mary (the mother of Jesus) when she became pregnant?" & "How old was Mary when she gave birth to our Lord Jesus, the Christ?"
> 
> ...


SOURCE


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

MR RIGSBY said:


> In all fairness in Iraq/Syria/Libya/Egypt Muslims are killing Muslims.
> 
> Do you think if the West pulled out of all military action, these countries would return to peace lol. I don't.
> 
> The slaughter of Shia's and Yazidis by IS can't be blamed solely on the West.


I had an argument with a friend who converted. He has claimed it's helped him become.much more peaceful..it's An amazing faith of tolerance etc.... but I was reading a poll the other day and 27% Muslims in the UK has sympathy of the ppl killed in Charlie Hebdo but 100% disagreed with homosexuals.

My mates actual post was about how's gays would "burn in hell".

I then asked how could this be a faith of tolerance when u want two consenting adults to be punished for something they can't control. And his reply was tey should be punished for it! And it seems other muslims were liking all his responses about the punishments.

Not all.muslims are terrorists obviously...but I have big doubts the silent ones really oppose what these guys are doing.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

zak007 said:


> There is a clear difference between the crusaders and the muslims. When the crusaders took Jerusalem they peresecuted, raped, murdered and tortured muslims on a daily basis for many years. When the muslims took Jerusalem no such thing was done & muslims treated all faith groups equally and did not persecute any groups. There was no retaliation to anything. Read up your own history.
> 
> How was it instigated? The prophet muhammad pbuh was hundreds of years before the crusaders era.
> 
> Christianity may have been born in Jerusalem but Islam has been here since time & memorial. No muslim persecution is mostly west-induced.


No retaliation to anything? The truth of history has been distorted.

Palestine, Syria, and Egypt were once the most heavily populated Christian areas in the world. What happened there then? A quick google search reveals this;

"



> Thomas F. Madden, medieval historian and expert on the Crusades, believes that the world could use a refresher course, starting with the undeniable facts:





> Misconceptions about the Crusades are all too common. The Crusades are generally portrayed as a series of holy wars against Islam led by power-mad popes and fought by religious fanatics. They are supposed to have been the epitome of self-righteousness and intolerance, a black stain on the history of the Catholic Church in particular and Western civilization in general. A breed of proto-imperialists, the Crusaders introduced Western aggression to the peaceful Middle East and then deformed the enlightened Muslim culture, leaving it in ruins.
> 
> Christians in the eleventh century were not paranoid fanatics. Muslims really were gunning for them. When Mohammed was waging war against Mecca in the seventh century, Christianity was the dominant religion of power and wealth. The Christian world, therefore, was a prime target for the earliest caliphs, and it would remain so for Muslim leaders for the next thousand years. With enormous energy, the warriors of Islam struck out against the Christians shortly after Mohammed's death. They were extremely successful.
> 
> Muslims had already conquered all of North Africa and Spain by the eighth century, and in the eleventh century, Asia Minor was overtaken as well. Christian culture was being dissolved, and Christians were forced to leave behind their faith and convert or die. At this point, the emperor in Constantinople called for help from fellow Christians in western Europe, thus, giving birth to the Crusades."


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> are we actually taught this? I don't remember this detail at all, just a couple of stories about the 3 wise men, Mary magdalen, the prodigal son, some blind guy and about Easter.
> 
> I do remember asking how Mary had a baby by God if he wasn't her husband and if god is good why he lets bad things happen lol


No I was never taught this I had to look it up! I don't think it's considered by the Church as something to be taken as Gospel or entirely accurate.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

get2big said:


> No retaliation to anything? The truth of history has been distorted.
> 
> Palestine, Syria, and Egypt were once the most heavily populated Christian areas in the world. What happened there then? A quick google search reveals this;
> 
> "


There is a lot of ignorance on the subject in my opinion. Now I won't for a second try to defend the Wests foreign policy. I also know fine well that there is persecution of Muslims. The problem is it works both ways, many Muslims would have you believe they are always the victims, but look at Nigeria, Sudan, Pakistan, Iraq, Egypt to name but a few, Christians are persecuted in these countries daily, churches are burnt to the ground every week, but the do gooders either have no knowledge of this or are to Politically correct to mention it.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

zak007 said:


> There is no justification for the persecution of any group whatsoever.
> 
> Females are not deemed lower class nor is obedience demanded from them, both are treated equally, I agree in saudi n Iran there is some parts where woman are but generally their not.
> 
> ...


You know aswell as anyone else in this thread that muslims still marry/rape little girls in lots of countries.

Beheadings,stonings when it comes to homosexuals or blasphemy also.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

You do know none of the Muslim/Christian/Jewish etc etc biblical events happened. You are discussing fiction.

I would have thought that the peace loving God/Buddha/Allah etc etc would have appeared by now to sort out the bickering over which religion is real.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

DatGuy said:


> A the majority of Christians would agree with punishing gays too
> 
> ◄ Leviticus 20:13 ►
> 
> If a man also lie with mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be upon them.


But they don't though do they mate, 'majority' lol, that's just rubbish!, half the vicars in the church back gay marriage. And you know fine well most Christians couldn't give a f**k.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

DatGuy said:


> A the majority of Christians would agree with punishing gays too
> 
> ◄ Leviticus 20:13 ►
> 
> If a man also lie with mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be upon them.


Ok difference...quite a few older Christians have nephews who are gay and good friends and they have no qualms about it. They may not agree with it...but saying they should be punished for it is a completely different thing...which muslims strongly support


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Quoting Singh here not get2big lol



get2big said:


> Ok difference...quite a few older Christians have nephews who are gay and good friends and they have no qualms about it. They may not agree with it...but saying they should be punished for it is a completely different thing...which muslims strongly support


Yes Singh but there are intolerant members of every faith are there not?

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/police-called-after-protesters-storm-6275255


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Catholics are tolerant?! Catholicism would be one of the stricter forms of Christianity I'd say. I'll agree with your statement aswell, as soon as they have the next gay pride march in Tehran, Kabul or Riyadh.









I'm sure the above would go down well no problem!


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

I didn't say it's solely them...Every1 from.all backgrounds have intolerances, my gripe is for people who promote and preach their beliefs are peaceful and tolerant when in reality they are far from it...I fact they deem to be the most intolerant


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> These countries were fine before western intervention. Cause & effect. The intention was to destabilise these countries & that's the result.
> 
> Didn't reply to my post the other day the one you copied and pasted. Now trying to have another dig
> 
> ...


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

@MissMartinez

May I ask for my own education whether it is allowed in Islamic countries to question aspects or disagree with what Allah said? Also where were you born or did your family hail from (obviously you don't have to answer but just if you didn't mind volunteering the info to see whether it was Considered a moderate or more strict country same for @zak007 if you didn't mind)

And do not pursue that of which you have no knowledge. Indeed, the hearing, the sight and the mind, one will be questioned about all these. Qur'an 17:36

The simple answer is that you should think about anything that is a guiding element in your life. What you work at, what set of beliefs you hold on to, any movements you join and so on. There are consequences in all such things, not just for you, but for others. If you do not know or understand why you are doing it, do not do it.

Another oner

Indeed, the most disliked created beings in the Sight of God are the deaf and the dumb who do not use their intellect. (Quran, 8:22)

I was born & bred here


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

It scares me how brainwashed Muslims and other religious people are! They have no solid argument and twist words or avoid complicated questions, or answer questions with another question,

It's no wonder they're violent and countries that still believe it live in the third world


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Quote function is fcuked

so @testosquirrel

*Age Limit in Age of Consent Laws in Selected Countries*


 188019202007Austria141414Belgium-1616Bulgaria131314Denmark121215England & Wales131616Finland-1216France131315Germany141414Greece-1215Italy-1614Luxembourg151516Norway-1616Portugal121214Romania151515Russia101416Scotland121216Spain121213Sweden151515Switzerlandvarious1616Turkey151518Argentina-1213Brazil-1614Chile202018Ecuador-1414Canada121414Australia   New South Wales121616Queensland121716Victoria121616Western Australia121416United States   Alabama101616Alaska-1616Arizona121818Arkansas101616California101818Colorado101815Connecticut101616District of Columbia121616Delaware71616Florida101818Georgia101416Hawaii--16Idaho101818Illinois101617Indiana121616Iowa101616Kansas101816Kentucky121616Louisiana121817Maine101616Maryland101616Massachusetts101616Michigan101616Minnesota101816Mississippi101816Missouri121817Montana101816Nebraska101817Nevada121816New Hampshire101616New Jersey101616New Mexico101617New York101817North Carolina101616North Dakota101818Ohio101616Oklahoma--16Oregon101618Pennsylvania101616Rhode Island101616South Carolina101616South Dakota101816Tennessee101818Texas101817Utah101816Vermont101616Virginia121618Washington121816West Virginia121616Wisconsin101618Wyoming1016

16



Source: "Age of Consent Laws [ Table ]," in Children and Youth in History, Item #24, http://chnm.gmu.edu/cyh/primary-sources/24 (accessed March 2, 2013). Annotated by Stephen Robertson.

According to the Jewish Talmud, Prophet Moses and his followers had *sex with girls as young as 3 years old *[4]. Yes, THREE years old. You read it right.

If you look at the 1800s age consents, think about 1400 years ago.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> In all fairness in Iraq/Syria/Libya/Egypt Muslims are killing Muslims.
> 
> Do you think if the West pulled out of all military action, these countries would return to peace lol. I don't.
> 
> The slaughter of Shia's and Yazidis by IS can't be blamed solely on the West.


TBF Iraq, Syria and Libya were all stable and relatively peaceful countries before our military invasions. Sure their governments crushed any form of dissent brutally, same as our allies in the region do. But they were actually very functional countries. Our military action has completely destroyed law and order in these countries and that is what has given birth to ISIS.

Up to a million civilians died as a result of the coalition invasion of Iraq with millions more displaced, I don't think people really understand the magnitude of that. And that invasion turned out to be on false pretences. As if that wasn't bad enough 'we' then went and did the same thing to Libya and started the same process again in Syria.

What is the reason for us doing all this? It actually looks like our sole intention is just to destabilise these countries for whatever reason.

Of course if the west pulls out now there still won't be peace, these countries are already way too fked for peace to return any time soon. But we've been dropping bombs on the region for over a decade and the situation is probably worse now than ever, I really can't see how more of our bombs is going to help in any way.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

@testosquirrel I'm free tonight so round 2: I would like your comments on the following:

*2- Girls at the age of 3 were forced into sex in both the Talmud and the Bible:*



*Please pay attention to the bolded and underlined parts below:*

The following was taken from *http://www.infidels.org/library/modern/guido_deimel/judaism.html* regarding Numbers 31:17-18 in the Bible:

"They fought against Midian, as *the LORD commanded Moses, and killed every man*........*Now kill all the boys [innocent kids]. And kill every woman who has slept with a man,* but save for yourselves every girl who has never slept with a man. (Numbers 31:7,17-18)"

*Children*

Sometimes one has to read a passage twice to believe what has been written in the Sacred Books of Judaism: what has been decreed the way to a holy life by the "sages of blessed memory... whose words are the natural sounds of Judaism" [131]:



> Said Rabbi Joseph, "Come and take note: *A girl three years and one day old is betrothed by intercourse.* And if a Levir has had intercourse with her, he has acquired her. And one can be liable on her account because of the law prohibiting intercourse with a married woman. And she imparts uncleanness to him who has intercourse with her when she is menstruating, to convey uncleanness to the lower as to the upper layer [of what lies beneath]. If she was married to a priest, she may eat food in the status of priestly rations. If one of those who are unfit for marriage with her had intercourse with her, he has rendered her unfit to marry into the priesthood. If any of those who are forbidden in the Torah to have intercourse with her had intercourse with her, he is put to death on her account, but she is free of responsibility [M.Nid. 5:4].
> Sanhedrin 7/55B [132]
> 
> R. Nahman bar Isaac said. "They made the decree that a gentile child should be deemed unclean with the flux uncleanness [described at Lev.15], so that an Israelite child should not hang around with him and commit pederasty [as he does]."
> ...


The basis for these rulings is the following Mishnaic passage of Tractate Niddah (filth):



> A girl three years and one day old is betrothed by intercourse. *"A girl three years old may be betrothed through an act of sexual intercourse,"* the words of R. Meir. And sages say, "Three years and one day old."
> And if a Levir has had intercourse with her, he has acquired her. And they are liable on her account because of the law prohibiting intercourse with a married woman. And she imparts uncleanness to him who has intercourse with her when she is menstruating to convey uncleanness to the lower as to the upper layer. If she was married to a priest, she eats heave offering. If one of those who are unfit for marriage has intercourse with her, he has rendered her unfit to marry into the priesthood. If one of all those who are forbidden in the Torah to have intercourse with her did so, they are put to death on her account. But she is free of responsibility.
> If she is younger than that age, intercourse with her is like putting a finger in the eye.
> (Mishnah Niddah 5:4) [134]


Thus, one "of the many important issues worked out in the Mishnah concerns proper conduct with women," [135] and the "entire society of Judaism - that is, the community formed by the Torah - found in the Talmud those modes of thought and inquiry, those media of order and value, that guided the formation of public affairs and private life as well." [136]

While it is reassuring to see there was at least _some_ limit as to what the sages would declare holy and moral, this ruling had severe implications on the interpretation of other topics as well. *The Tannaïtic Midrash Sifre to Numbers in §157 comments on the above quoted commandment of Moses to kill the Midianite women as well as the male children:*



> *"Now therefore, kill every male among the little ones, and kill every woman that has known a man by sleeping with him.(Num 31:17). *
> [This] refers to her who has slept with a man as well as her who is suitable for intercourse, even when she has not slept with a man...
> _But all the young girls who have not known a man by sleeping with him, keep alive for yourselves._ From here R. Shimon b. Yohai used to say: a Proselyte girl who became *a proselyte in the age of less than three years and one day, is rendered fit to marry into the priesthood.*" [137]


According to the Tannaïte Rabbis, *Moses* therefore had ordered the Israelites to *kill all women older than three years and a day,* because they were "suitable for having sexual relations." [138]

*Bibliography:*

[130] J. Neusner, The Talmud of Babylonia, vol.XX.A, Tractate Baba Qamma, Atlanta: Scholars Press 1992, 111.

[131] Ibid., vol.XXI.A-D, Tractate Bava Mesia, Atlanta: Scholars Press 1990, p.ix-x.

[132] Ibid., vol.XXIII.B, Tractate Sanhedrin 1984, 150. See also vol.XIX.A, Tractate Qiddushin 10a-b, 1992, 33. "Menstruating" here of course refers to the ritual "flux uncleanness" described in Lev.15.

[133] Ibid., vol.XXV.A, Tractate Abodah Zarah, 1991, 168. Emphasis original.

[134] J. Neusner, _The Talmud of Babylonia. A complete outline_, Part IV. The Division of Holy Things. B. Number 37. 1995, 704.

[135] Neusner 1993, 41.

[136] Neusner 1995, 7.

[137] Kuhn 1959, §157, 652f. My translation. In general, proselytes are not allowed to marry into the priesthood.

[138] Ibid., §157, footnote 86, 653.


*The Quotes and Proofs for Pedophilia*


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> you see some of these old quotes are like legal jargon. Can be interpreted in many ways. The part in bold I would take as meaning not to question.
> 
> But if you have no knowledge on a subject of course you should ask to get some knowledge on the matter.
> 
> I meant what Islamic country your last ancestors who lived there came from as there were typically or very few a couple of decades ago by today's standard.


The verses challenge individuals to use their intellect to make a reasonable decision and where they do not know something they should learn & then make a decision based on intellect. Indeed they can be interpreted many ways but knowledgeable Islamic scholars have associated these verses to following islam as well as general knowledge. But for the quran to include it is definitely something.

I don't see what relevance my ancestral heritage has to the discussion?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

@zak007 - Whatever atrocities terrorists commit in the world, I see you sympathising and defending them. Not directly, but in a round about way.

If you dislike white British/Western, Christian people as much it seems, you could simply just fcuk off?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

zak007 said:


> The verses challenge individuals to use their intellect to make a reasonable decision and where they do not know something they should learn & then make a decision based on intellect. Indeed they can be interpreted many ways but knowledgeable Islamic scholars have associated these verses to following islam as well as general knowledge. But for the quran to include it is definitely something.
> 
> I don't see what relevance my ancestral heritage has to the discussion?


stop bing an idiot..its vlear as day what they mean and im atheist. All religions are pathetic just islam is the most savage retarded contradicting brutal and backwards of them all...ur still avoiding my questions


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> The simple answer is you can. Does it say in the bible or any other book?





MissMartinez said:


> Everyone has a choice.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

@Archaic

You having a laugh? I was born here and have as much right as anyone to be here. I have not defended any terrorists.

I have said this time & time again. Firstly IS kill muslims. So their not islamic. Secondly I would be on the front line fighting IS if they ever came here or we were to actually attack them. They make life hard for the 99.9% of moderate muslims.

I never said anywhere I dislike british, western or christian people. This clearly sums up who you are. Jump on the bandwagon of anyone who tries to defend islam & themselves from any attacks on their faith should all be sent away. I take it you support britian first?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I answered your questions with whether you agree with in the 1800's it was fine to marry from 7 onwards. Answering this will answer the point you previously made.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

This is why one should gain knowledge & not take any verse in isolation.

I want to ask your opinion on this as you seem the only reasonable one to debate with on this thread.

If IS was islamic, followed the quran & are attempting to build an islamic state

Why would they first bomb innocent people, - for this, they may want revenge ok. But killing anyone unjustly in the quran is said to be equal to killing mankijnd

The biggest thing second, is why would they attack muslims and no muslims alike?

Why would they bomb innocent people knowing it will only make things worse for normal muslims trying to live peacefully by creating more hatred towards them

Doesn't make sense to me whatsoever.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> still waiting zak...all I hear are crickets @zak007 avoiding the question like a whore avoids church


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

zak007 said:


> @Archaic
> 
> You having a laugh? I was born here and have as much right as anyone to be here. I have not defended any terrorists.
> 
> ...


First ttime I've seen you say anything like that.

Many times I've seen you in these sorts of threads defending, or sympathising. Not directly per-se, but in a semi-coated way.

As for me? No, I have no political allegiance and am an atheist. I am not brainwashed by any 'higher' governing body or multi millennia aged ridiculous barbaric book that people call 'faith'


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Archaic said:


> First ttime I've seen you say anything like that.
> 
> Many times I've seen you in these sorts of threads defending, or sympathising. Not directly per-se, but in a semi-coated way.
> 
> As for me? No, I have no political allegiance and am an atheist. I am not brainwashed by any 'higher' governing body or multi millennia aged ridiculous barbaric book that people call 'faith'


I can dig up posts if it puts your mind at ease? I'm pretty sure I've mentioned it here on this thread to.

Why would I support any group who demonise my faith and make it harder for people like me to live a happily life without fear of retribution for being judged as part of such a group?

It's good I have a decent size on me that should deter a few anyway lol.

Everyone is welcome to their own opinion. Some choose religion some don't. Some pay taxes some don't. That is life & ultimately we choose what we do in life & follow.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Will reply to this tomorrow.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

zak007 said:


> I can dig up posts if it puts your mind at ease? I'm pretty sure I've mentioned it here on this thread to.
> 
> Why would I support any group who demonise my faith and make it harder for people like me to live a happily life without fear of retribution for being judged as part of such a group?
> 
> ...


If thats how you really feel then I dont have a problem with it.

I work with a Jehovah, and have had many lengthy conversations. She has given up trying to put her God into me now, but still gives me an evil eye when approaching, which is a bit unsettling lol.

I don't see why a human cannot treat another human as a human, why does it matter what they believe in, or do in their own personal lifes that has no bearing on your own?

For all I care, a person can believe in Santa Claus - just so long as it doesn't impose hostility or violence to an innocent person. Then, I see no logical reason to provoke justice from my stand point.

These attacks in Paris though, every single co-operator needs to put on trial and executed.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> @Frandeman works in a busy hotel restaurant beside a train station in London
> 
> Goodnight Sweet Prince !!!


Time to retire


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

i fail to understand why people use quotes from (any) religious text to support any claims when they have no proof that the text itself it true fact other than its pushed by the people supporting the religion itself as being so.

although this is based on Christianity, the comedian george carlin gives a pretty good run down on religion.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

May as well argue over whether jack and the beanstalk is true or not, have you heard yourselves?

Things like this should highlight our need to unite, not further divide.


----------



## wazmiester (Mar 2, 2015)

interesting video


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I heard that anonymous group are now targeting them in cyber attacks. Mind you, this is the closest they'll ever probably get to 72 virgins on a plus side.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bomb gone off in London...rt news reporting.....legit or what?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

mal said:


> bomb gone off in London...rt news reporting.....legit or what?


Nothing going on in London.

Shame as I'm bored as f**k


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mal said:


> bomb gone off in London...rt news reporting.....legit or what?


controlled explosion it says online? On the tube?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Plate said:


> controlled explosion it says online? On the tube?


It was a car left in the middle of the road. - http://metro.co.uk/2015/11/19/controlled-explosion-at-baker-street-tube-station-after-reports-of-suspicious-vehicle-5514243/

The poor bstard who broke down will be devastated when he gets back to it.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Nowt, in London but the cu**s are at it again in Mali. They have taken 170 hostages in a hotel used by foreigners apparently.

Religion of peace :whistling: :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

andysutils said:


> It was a car left in the middle of the road. - http://metro.co.uk/2015/11/19/controlled-explosion-at-baker-street-tube-station-after-reports-of-suspicious-vehicle-5514243/
> 
> The poor bstard who broke down will be devastated when he gets back to it.


yep will need a full valet for sure...and a wax.


----------

